# Μηχανικές μεταφράσεις και περίπου-νόημα



## nickel (Jun 15, 2009)

Πρώτα απ' όλα, θα είναι σωστό να υπάρχει ένα ξέχωρο νήμα για τις μηχανικές μεταφράσεις, να μην μπερδεύονται με τις «μηχανικές» μεταφράσεις, δηλ. τις στιγμές που ο άνθρωπος-μεταφραστής (στον τέταρτο καφέ, μία ώρα προτού παραδώσει τη μετάφραση μαζί με το πνεύμα —όσο του έχει απομείνει— και με τα τέσσερα πέμπτα των εγκεφαλικών κυττάρων του καμένα) έχει βάλει κι αυτός μπροστά την αυτόματη μεταφραστική λειτουργία του και μεταφράζει μηχανικά, χωρίς να προβληματίζεται με χρήση λεξικών και ανίχνευση του νοήματος.

Άλλωστε οι μηχανικές μεταφράσεις είναι άπειρες και πολλαπλασιάζονται εκθετικά (εκθέτοντας ανεπανόρθωτα το επάγγελμα του μεταφραστή στα μάτια των ανυποψίαστων), οπότε η πρόκληση για τις λαθαλιευτικές επιχειρήσεις είναι εκθετικά μεγαλύτερη: ποιος θα βρει το πιο αστραφτερό μαργαριτάρι σ' αυτόν τον τεράστιο λειμώνα μαργαριταριών. Παναπεί, ας μην αρχίσουμε να ανεβάζουμε εδώ το κάθε ταπεινό μαργαριταράκι.

Σήμερα καταπιάστηκε ο Σαραντάκος με τις μηχανικές μεταφράσεις και έφτιαξε και κάποιους περίπου-νεολογισμούς (από το About me > Περίπου εγώ): _περιπουγλώσσα, περιπουσελίδες, περιπουμαργαριτάρι_.

Μια πτυχή (όχι «πτυχή σιτηρέσιο»*) που έχουμε συζητήσει είναι ότι όσοι φιλοξενούν τέτοιες μεταφράσεις στους ιστοτόπους τους, αλλά και όσοι στέλνουν τέτοιες σελίδες σε κάποιο διαδικτυακό εργαλείο για να τους κάνει μια πρόχειρη μετάφραση (_περίπου-μετάφραση_) ξέρουν τι παίρνουν (το _περίπου-νόημα_) και βολεύονται. Άλλωστε, όλα αυτά τα μηχανάκια θα βελτιώνονται και κάποια στιγμή θα απειλούν και τους περίπου-μεταφραστές. Ας μην τα σνομπάρουμε, λοιπόν, γιατί γελάει καλύτερα αυτός που γελάει τελευταίος (περίπου).


* «Πτυχή σιτηρέσιο»: μηχανική μετάφραση του _aspect ration_, που κι αυτό θα έπρεπε να είναι _aspect ratio_.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 15, 2009)

nickel said:


> *«Πτυχή σιτηρέσιο»: μηχανική μετάφραση του _aspect ration_, που κι αυτό θα έπρεπε να είναι _aspect ratio_.


Ακριβώς, add insult to injury. Πρώτα κάνεις ένα τυπογραφικό (;) λάθος, και μετά κάνεις τη μηχανική μετάφραση. Μεγαλείο!


----------



## nickel (Jun 15, 2009)

Από την περίπου-μετάφραση της ημέρας (που μόλις έφτασε στο ηλεταχυδρομείο μου):

Θα σας ενημερώσω για το βραβείο κυκλοφορήσει στα μηνιαία κλήρωση από το promo την Αυστραλία Διεθνούς Λαχείου προγραμματιστής. Αυτό είναι πλήρως με βάση μια ηλεκτρονική επιλογή των νικητών, χρησιμοποιώντας το e-mail διευθύνσεις. Το όνομα σας ήταν επισυνάπτονται στο εισιτήριο αριθμό 32985263 0476510036 αύξοντα αριθμό 408.211, επισύρει την παρτίδα οι τυχεροί αριθμοί ως εξής 03-09-10-24-42 μπόνους αριθμό 010, το οποίο κατά συνέπεια κερδίσει το λαχείο στη δεύτερη κατηγορία.

Μη χρησιμοποιήσετε τα στοιχεία για να διεκδικήσετε τα χρήματα (μισό εκατομμύριο δολάρια!), εντάξει;

Το πιο απολαυστικό από το υπόλοιπο μήνυμα είναι ο τίτλος:
ΠΩΣ ΝΑ ΙΣΧΥΡΙΣΜΟΥ ΒΡΑΒΕΙΑ ΣΑΣ?

Το πιο εντυπωσιακό είναι η σωστή προστακτική:
Επικοινωνήστε με την Τράπεζα, με τις ακόλουθες πληροφορίες.


----------



## nickel (Jan 29, 2010)

Είχα ξεχάσει την ύπαρξη αυτού του νήματος. Εδώ θα έπρεπε να είχα προσθέσει την αριστουργηματική μηχανική μετάφραση με τον _καρκίνο της άνω και κάτω τελείας_. Την ανέφερε ο Σαραντ. στα σημερινά του μεζεδάκια.

Δεν πάνε πολλές μέρες που ανακάλυψα την ύπαρξη της Κουίκα (http://www.qwika.com/), που είναι άρθρα της Wikipedia μεταφρασμένα μηχανικά σε κάποιες γλώσσες. Λέμε ότι δεν πέφτεις εύκολα θύμα μιας μηχανικής μετάφρασης, ωστόσο πάνω στη βιασύνη δεν αποκλείεται να θεωρήσεις σωστή μια απόδοση που έβγαλε στον αφρό μια αναζήτηση στο Γκουγκλ. Κι έτσι να θεωρήσεις ότι υπάρχει π.χ. *_μυθιστοριογραφία πολτού_. Άλλωστε, τα ρομποτάκια μεταφράζουν όλα με τον ίδιο τρόπο και τα ευρήματα δεν είναι ένα και δύο.

Στην ανακοίνωση τύπου της Κουίκα γράφει: The resultant content is machine translated, so it contains imperfections, but are [sic] still much better than no article at all.

Αυτή είναι η νέα φιλοσοφία που έχει σαν αποτέλεσμα μαζί με την ποιότητα να κατρακυλάνε και οι τιμές. «Καλύτερα μια κακή μετάφραση παρά καθόλου μετάφραση». Δεν υπάρχει το σκέλος: «παρά μια καλή μετάφραση».

Όπως γράφει στη σελίδα της Κουίκα για τον _Βάλτερ Μπένγιαμιν_: "ο στόχος του μεταφραστή" είναι ένα από τα πιό γνωστά θεωρητικά κείμενα περίπου μετάφραση. 

Είδα το μέλλον και ήταν... «περίπου μετάφραση» και «περίπου αμοιβές».


----------



## Marinos (Jan 29, 2010)

Ένα ακόμη αριστούργημα είχα πετύχει παλιότερα εδώ.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 1, 2011)

Ένα νέο έπος χαράζει τον τελευταίο καιρό η μηχανική μετάφραση, αποδίδοντας το αγγλ. _dating_ με το ελλ. _χρονολογείται_ (βλ. γκουγκλ). Κι έτσι θα βρείτε πολύ κόσμο που «θέλουν χρονολογείται» (πάλι καλά που δεν θέλουν χουρμάδες), αλλά μάλλον κάτι άλλο έχουν στο μυαλό τους κι όχι το «χρονολογείται» απ' ό,τι φημολογείται...


----------



## Zbeebz (Sep 2, 2011)

Zazula said:


> Ένα νέο έπος χαράζει τον τελευταίο καιρό η μηχανική μετάφραση, αποδίδοντας το αγγλ. _dating_ με το ελλ. _χρονολογείται_ (βλ. γκουγκλ). Κι έτσι θα βρείτε πολύ κόσμο που «θέλουν χρονολογείται» (πάλι καλά που δεν θέλουν χουρμάδες), αλλά μάλλον κάτι άλλο έχουν στο μυαλό τους κι όχι το «χρονολογείται» απ' ό,τι φημολογείται...


 

Το χουρμαδίζειν (dating) εστί φιλοσοφείν!


----------



## dharvatis (Nov 27, 2011)

Καταπληκτικό mail-απάτη με μηχανική μετάφραση:



> Αγαπητοί πελατών της Τράπεζας Πειραιώς,
> 
> Είμαστε εκτελεί μια πλήρη καθαρισμό βάση δεδομένων των πελατών και ζητάμε από όλους τους πελάτες μας να συνδέεστε και να επιβεβαιώνουν τη δραστηριότητα του λογαριασμού τους. Όλοι οι λογαριασμοί που παραμένουν μη-προσβάσιμες μέχρι τις 20 Νοεμβρίου 2011 θα είναι κλειστό.
> 
> ©2011 Τράπεζας Πειραιώς



Ευτυχώς που υπάρχουν οι μηχανικοί μεταφραστές και μας προστατεύουν από τους επίδοξους scammers


----------



## dharvatis (Jan 9, 2012)

Αν θέλετε να γελάσετε, μπείτε εδώ. Για δείγμα, να πώς ξεκινάει το άρθρο:

Χθες, διαλείπουσα χιόνι, Σαγκάη, αποκαλυπτήρια των τιμών λαχανικών σε περαιτέρω αύξηση της «αναμνηστικών δόσεων."...


----------



## dharvatis (May 24, 2012)

Μου ήρθε αυτό το υπέροχο scam/chain mail με μηχανική μετάφραση (3 σε 1)!

Σήμερα, οι προσευχές είναι καλύτερα από οτιδήποτε άλλο, πολύ πιο αξιόλογες από χρυσού και διαμαντιών, καθώς και των εμπορευμάτων αυτού του κόσμου. Μπορείτε θα αυτή τη στιγμή είναι να ξεπεράσουμε ένα σκληρό χρόνο ανάγνωση μου, αλλά γνωρίζουμε ότι ο κύριος είναι έτοιμη για να σας ευλογεί με τρόπο, εννοώ σε καταστάσεις όπου μόνο αυτός μπορεί να σας βοηθήσει να τα έχετε πίστη. Εκτελώ, είμαι κα Sanchez Terrez που είμαι παντρεμένος παντρεμένη, που πυρκαγιά, δηλαδή ο αποθανών, μου σύζυγο, CARLOS Sanchez του Καναδά, μνήμη ένδοξη και του ευλογημένο εθνικότητας, που ήταν ένας μηχανικός σύμβουλος στο Κοτονού, στο Μπενίν δημοκρατία εδώ και εννέα χρόνια.
Μετά από έξι χρόνια του γάμου, πέθανε μετά από σύντομη ασθένεια από 4 ημέρες. Μετά τον θάνατό του, εγώ είμαι επίσης σε ασθένειες, όπως καρκίνο του εγκεφάλου και διαβήτη που ώθησε μου να έρθουν μεταχείριση μου εδώ στο Λονδίνο. Πρόσφατα, γιατρός μου μου είπε ότι εγώ δεν survivrais μετά από τρεις εβδομάδες να έρθει, καρκίνου που έχει αναπτύξει... Έχοντας μάθει αυτή την είδηση και έκανε ότι ιατρική απέτυχε- Έθεσα μου πίστη Ιησού είναι μου μόνο προσφυγή. Μετά από την ημέρα της προσευχής με το KINGSTON Nestor Rev. πάστορα ένα μήνυμα θεϊκή εμφανίστηκε σε ένα όνειρο που ζητάει το δώρο της ένα τμήμα της η τεράστια περιουσία που άφησε ο σύζυγός μου αργά. Μου είναι να κάνει το θέλημα του Θεού. Δυστυχώς στην μου κρεβάτι του στο νοσοκομείο πραγματικά τίποτα δεν είναι δυνατό να αναλαμβάνουν είναι για το λόγο αυτό, ζήτησα από δικηγόρο μου να στείλετε αυτό το μήνυμα έγραψα εγώ ο ίδιος, έτσι ώστε όλα τα άτομα που διαβάζεται η επανέλθω στην ενίσχυση της ψυχής μου. Μου την έρευνα ειδικά ένα πρόσωπο καλό χαρακτήρα ποιος μπορεί να χρησιμοποιήσει μου χρήματα για καλό σκοπό ιδιαίτερα, να βοηθήσουν τους φτωχούς και τα παιδιά τους απελπισμένους. Χρειάζομαι ότι για ένα μεμονωμένο άτομο να κάνει το έργο του Θεού και αν είστε σε θέση να κάνουμε τόσο στη συνέχεια δεν διστάζουν να γράψετε που πρέπει να λάβουν τα κατάλληλα μέτρα. Θα ήθελα να σας ενημερώσω ότι τα χρήματα που ανήλθε σε €2.050.000 και είναι κατά την κατάθεση ακόμη και σήμερα με μια τράπεζα οργανισμό να διευκολυνθεί η μεταβίβαση. Βασίζομαι και να αποθηκεύσετε κακή ψυχή μου αλλά στην απόλυτη διακριτική ευχέρεια. Παρακαλώ, στείλετε απάντησή σας σχετικά με μου διεύθυνση msn @@@hotmail.fr
Ότι η ειρήνη και το έλεος του Θεού μαζί σας. 



**********************************


Today, the prayers are better than anything else; much more valuable than gold and diamonds, and the goods of this world. You would currently be being overcome a hard time reading me, but know that the Lord is ready to bless you in a way, I mean in situations where only he can help you keep faith. I am running, I'm Ms. Sanchez Terrez I am married, fire, i.e. to the deceased, my husband, CARLOS Sanchez of Canadian, memory glorious and blessed nationality who was an engineer consultant at Cotonou in Benin Republic for nine years.
After six years of marriage, he died after a brief illness of 4 days. Since his death, I I'm also in diseases such as brain cancer and diabetes that pushed me to come treatment me here in London. Recently, my doctor told me that I do not survivrais after the next three weeks to come, cancer that has developed... Having learned this news, and made that medicine has failed; I put my faith in Jesus is my only recourse. After a day of prayer with the Rev. Pastor Nestor KINGSTON a divine message he appeared in a dream who asks the gift of a part of the huge fortune that my late husband left me. My decision is to do the will of God. Unfortunately being in my hospital bed I cannot really nothing undertake it is for this reason that I asked my lawyer to post this message I wrote myself so that all people who read the come to the aid of my soul. I research especially a person of good character who can use my money for a good cause especially; help the poor and the desperate children. I need that for a single person to do the work of God and if you be able to do so then do not hesitate to write me to have to undertake the necessary steps. I would like to let you know that the money amounted to €2.050.000 and it is at the moment even deposit with a Bank agency to facilitate the transfer. I count on you to save my poor soul but in absolute discretion. Please send me your reply on my address msn @@@hotmail.fr
That peace and God's mercy be with you.


----------



## bernardina (May 24, 2012)

Χροιστός κι Επίστολος!!! :scared::scared::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## SBE (May 24, 2012)

:lol::lol::lol: Ευλογεί με τρόπο.


----------



## Hellegennes (May 25, 2012)

Εννοείται ότι και το αγγλικό είμαι μεταφρασμένο με μηχανή. Από τα γαλλικά;


----------



## dharvatis (May 25, 2012)

Μάλλον, έχει ξεμείνει ένα "survivrais" εκεί μέσα - και αυτό το "I cannot really nothing undertake" κάνει μπαμ ότι βγήκε από το "Je ne peux vraiment rien (entreprendre?)". :-D :-D


----------



## nickel (May 25, 2012)

Άλλωστε κι εκείνο το «I am married, *fire*, i.e. to the deceased, my husband» και «είμαι παντρεμένος παντρεμένη, που *πυρκαγιά*, δηλαδή ο αποθανών, μου σύζυγο, CARLOS Sanchez του Καναδά» πρέπει να βγήκε από το feu = μακαρίτης. Γαλλικά του Καναδά.


----------



## Zazula (May 25, 2012)

nickel said:


> ...πρέπει να βγήκε από το feu = μακαρίτης.


φεῦ!_ :)_


----------



## Earion (May 25, 2012)

Feu (γαλλικά), fu (ιταλικά), στα ελληνικά το λέγανε "ο ποτέ Τάδε", π.χ. Σπυρογεράσιμος του ποτέ Νικολάου.


----------



## Marinos (May 25, 2012)

Earion said:


> Feu (γαλλικά), fu (ιταλικά), στα ελληνικά το λέγανε "ο ποτέ Τάδε", π.χ. Σπυρογεράσιμος του ποτέ Νικολάου.


Στις βενετοκρατούμενες περιοχές. Αν θυμάμαι καλά, κάποια από τα ονόματα που καταγράφηκαν από τους Οθωμανούς μετά την πτώση του Χάνδακα το περιλαμβάνουν επίσης.


----------



## AoratiMelani (May 25, 2012)

Όση κατάθλιψη και αν έχω, μια μηχανική μετάφραση πάντα μου φτιάχνει το κέφι.

Θυμάμαι κάτι οδηγίες για βαφή ρούχων που έλεγαν "...τοποθετώ το ύφασμα, όταν νέος και υγρός..."

Να κι ένα που έχω φυλάξει για να ευθυμώ (υπογραμμίσεις δικές μου):

Προσπάθεια να βοηθήσει τα παιδιά ΤΟΥ ΘΕΟΥ

Αγαπητέ κύριε / κυρία, 

το όνομά μου κ. Aziz Αμπάς. ΕΙΜΑΙ 55 ΕΤΩΝ ΜΑΝ. Είμαι από τη Σαουδική Αραβία αλλά με κατοικία σε Ντουμπάι - Ενωμένα εμιράτο ΑΡΑΒΙΚΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΠΑΡΕΛΘΟΝ 25YEARS. Είμαι παντρεμένος με τρία παιδιά. Σύζυγο και τα παιδιά μου πέθανε σε αυτοκινητικό δυστύχημα πριν από δύο χρόνια ενώ έκανε διακοπές στα ΤΗΣ ΑΙΓΥΠΤΟΥ. 

Δεδομένου ότι δεν έχουν παιδιά της δικής μου και των άμεσων συγγενών, αποφάσισα να ζητήσω τη βοήθειά σας στο έργο αυτό. Έχω ΒΟΉΘΕΙΑΣ ORHANPS ΚΑΙ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΣΕ ΣΠΙΤΙΑ ορφανοτροφείο με χρηματικές δωρεές και άλλα πολύτιμα αντικείμενα για να τα ανά τον κόσμο. Επί του παρόντος, λαμβάνω ΕΝΤΑΤΙΚΗΣ ΘΕΡΑΠΕΙΑΣ σε ιδιωτικό νοσοκομείο ΕΔΩ ΣΤΟ ΑΜΣΤΕΡΝΤΑΜ - ΤΟ NETHELANDS. ΓΙΑΤΡΟΙ μου μου είπε ότι έχω καρκίνο των πνευμόνων και ότι έχω δύο μήνες για να διαμείνει.

ΠΡΙΝ I BE ήρθε ILL, έχω αποθηκεύσει κάποια χρήματα (US $ 16 εκατ. δολάρια) από τις πωλήσεις των REAL ESTATES ΜΟΥ, ΔΙΚΑΣΤΗΡΙΟ ΚΟΛΠΟ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΡΙΚΕΣ ΤΑΜΕΙΑ μου κληρονόμησε από τους πλούσιους LATE γονείς μου και τα Ταμεία αυτά, από τότε έχουν κατατεθεί σε αποστολές ΜΕΤΡΗΤΑ βολτ ΜΕ ΕΜΠΙΣΤΟΣΥΝΗ FINANCE / ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΑ ασφάλεια στην Ευρώπη. 

ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΟΥΜΕ, Σας ικετεύω ΣΤΟ ΟΝΟΜΑ ΤΟΥ ΘΕΟΥ θα με βοηθήσει να εισπράττουν αυτά ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΕΣ CASH (ΚΕΦΑΛΑΙΑ) ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΕΜΠΙΣΤΟΣΥΝΗ χρηματοοικονομική εταιρεία SECURITY, με το διορισμό σας ως σύντροφός μου και νέου δικαιούχου. ΜΕΤΑ ΤΗ ΣΥΛΛΟΓΗ ΤΗΣ ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΕΣ CASH ΚΕΦΑΛΑΙΑ (), εσύ θα τώρα να με βοηθήσει να DONATE τα κονδύλια αυτά να ΦΙΛΑΝΘΡΩΠΙΚΟ / ΣΠΙΤΙΑ ORHANPANGE Στις Ηνωμένες Πολιτείες, Ευρώπη, Ασία και Αφρική.

Αυτό θα κάνει τη ζωή μου ένα όνειρο που έγινε κατευθείαν όταν εγώ REST με τον Κύριο ΣΥΝΤΟΜΑ. Η Βίβλος λέει, ΠΟΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΘΑ ωφελήσει τον άνθρωπο ΑΝ HE GAIN όλο τον κόσμο και χάσει τη ζωή του. 

THIS IS τον ιδρώτα του ΕΡΓΑΣΙΑΣ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΙ Ο ΑΓΩΝΑΣ ΤΗΣ ΖΩΗΣ ΜΟΥ. Πιστεύω ότι είναι άξιοι εμπιστοσύνης ΜΕΤΑ ΤΗΝ ΣΕΙΡΑ ΤΟΥ προσευχές και θα προσφέρει αυτή την υπηρεσία για τη χάρη της ανθρωπότητας. Θα AUTHORISE να πάρετε το 25% του συνολικού ποσού εσάς και την οικογένειά σας να θίξω πολλά ζωές στον κόσμο. 

Εάν μπορείτε να με βοηθήσετε, παρακαλώ mail μου έτσι ώστε να μπορώ να σας δώσει την ΣΤΟΙΧΕΙΑ ΕΠΙΚΟΙΝΩΝΙΑΣ ΤΗΣ ΕΜΠΙΣΤΟΣΥΝΗΣ χρηματοοικονομική εταιρεία ΑΣΦΑΛΕΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΗΝ ΑΠΑΡΑΙΤΗΤΗ ιόντα informat ΣΧΕΤΙΚΑ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΠΑΡΟΝ ΕΡΓΟ. Χρειάζομαι τη βοήθειά σας Όπως έχω ΟΧΙ ΑΜΕΣΗ ΣΧΕΤΙΚΗ ΜΠΟΡΩ να αναθέτει αυτό το

ΕΡΓΟ ΜΕ ΓΙΑ ΜΕΡΙΚΑ ιδιωτικούς λόγους. Ξέρω ότι θα ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ SURPRAISE την παρούσα πρόταση ως εγώ δεν σας ξέρουν σωματικά αλλά DESPIRATE πρόβλημα πρέπει DESPIRATE διαλύματα Εχω επαφή σας από το Internet σε αναζήτησή μου για ένα αξιόπιστο πρόσωπο που θα μπορεί να αναθέσει αυτό το έργο με και αποφάσισα να έλθει σε επαφή με ΕΣΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ζητήσω τη βοήθειά σας. 

Γνωρίζω ότι υπάρχουν ΠΑΡΤΙΔΕΣ ΤΗΣ ΠΑΡΑΝΟΜΗΣ πράγματα συμβαίνουν όλο τον κόσμο αλλά αυτό απέχει πολύ από το ένα ως THIS IS A JUST νόμιμη και REAL εγώ έκκληση για βοήθεια YUOR ΜΑΙΟΣ ο καλός Θεός να σας ευλογεί και την οικογένειά σας; Περιμένω ΣΑΣ θετικά και άμεσα απάντηση όσον το δυνατόν συντομότερα. 

ΑΦΟΡΑ, 

BROTHER Αμπάς Aziz


----------



## Palavra (May 25, 2012)

:lol: :lol: 
Δεν ξέρω αν θυμάστε τα προ του ίντερνετ, αλλά αυτό μου θυμίζει κάτι χειρόγραφα γράμματα που έβρισκες κάτω από την πόρτα σου και αφού σου εξηγούσαν ότι ο άγιος Ονούφριος έκανε εφτα καλά σε αυτούς που τα βρήκαν, σου έλεγε μετά να κάτσεις να τα αντιγράψεις δέκα φορές με το χέρι ένα ένα (χωρίς καρμπόν, φωτοτυπίες και τέτοια) και να τα στείλεις κι εσύ, αλλιώς θα σε έβρισκαν τα εφτά κακά της μοίρας σου.


----------



## Zazula (May 25, 2012)

Αυτά κανονικά δεν τα συζητούμε εδώ; http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?106-Phishing-%CE%B3%CE%B9%CE%B1-%CF%80%CE%BF%CE%BB%CF%8D-%CF%88%CE%AC%CF%81%CE%B9%CE%B1 :)


----------



## SBE (May 25, 2012)

Υπάρχουν και τέτοια ιντερνετικά- στείλτε το σε όλους στο ημέιλ σας αλλιώς θα σας βρει κακό. 

Αυτά που υπόσχονται λεφτά εμείς απλώς δεν τα παίρναμε γιατί τα έστελναν σε επιχειρήσεις που τις έβρισκαν στο διεθνή χρυσό οδηγό. Φαξ από Νιγηρία με αποστολέα τη χήρα του Ίντι Αμίν (προφανώς όχι αυτή που ήταν στην κατάψυξη), του Μάο, του Τίτο κλπ.


----------



## Hellegennes (May 25, 2012)

AoratiMelani said:


> Όση κατάθλιψη και αν έχω, μια μηχανική μετάφραση πάντα μου φτιάχνει το κέφι.
> 
> Προσπάθεια να βοηθήσει τα παιδιά ΤΟΥ ΘΕΟΥ
> 
> ...



Έλα ρε μαν, είσαι 55 ετών;

Και το πολιτικό μήνυμα της ημέρας:

_"DESPIRATE πρόβλημα πρέπει DESPIRATE διαλύματα"_


----------



## dharvatis (May 25, 2012)

Γιατί, το "informat ion" > "ιόντα informat"; :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## AoratiMelani (May 25, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Αυτά κανονικά δεν τα συζητούμε εδώ;


Ναι βέβαια, επί της ουσίας εκεί τα συζητάμε. Εδώ το έβαλα για να το δούμε μόνο από γλωσσολογική άποψη. :)


----------



## nickel (Jun 17, 2012)

Πάει, μας τελείωσε το βαβελόψαρο. Το μεταφραστικό εργαλείο που φιλοξενούσε η αλήστου μνήμης Altavista και είχε στη συνέχεια βρει νέα στέγη στο Yahoo, ξεσπιτώθηκε. Στο εξής το Yahoo θα φιλοξενεί το μηχανικό μεταφραστήρι της Microsoft. Να τι λέει το ηλεδελτίο του Jost Zetzsche:

Just like that, Yahoo! "retired" the trailblazing critter [Babelfish] who for better or worse put machine translation at everyone's fingertips and paved the way for all other online machine translation engines. And since it replaced it with Microsoft's Bing Translator, all large search engines now have machine translation features that are based on statistical machine translation (SMT) engines rather than rules-based systems. Google uses Google Translate, Bing and Yahoo! use Bing Translator, and the leading Chinese search engine Baidu and the Russian leader Yandex use their own proprietary SMT engines (Yandex only for its most important languages of Russian, Ukrainian, and English). Is this development good? Bad? One thing we know for certain, it is not indifferent.

Ομολογώ ότι δεν έχω δει πώς λειτουργεί το μεταφραστήρι της Microsoft. Είναι εδώ: http://www.microsofttranslator.com/

Σκέφτηκα να κάνω ένα συγκριτικό τεστ με μια πρόταση που αναφέρθηκε χτες στα Slips:

Maggie Sansone is a hammered dulcimer player and recording artist from Miami, Florida

Το μεταφραστήρι του Google το έκανε:
Μάγκι Sansone είναι σφυρήλατο παίκτης σαντούρι και καλλιτέχνης καταγραφής από το Μαϊάμι, Φλόριντα
Το μεταφραστήρι της Microsoft το έκανε:
Maggie Sansone είναι μια hammered dulcimer αναπαραγωγής και ηχογράφησης καλλιτέχνη από Miami, Florida

Και όλοι οι μεταφραστές ένιωσαν μεγαλύτερη ασφάλεια για τη δουλειά τους. Αλλά σας προκαλώ να δώσετε μια ωραία ανθρώπινη μετάφραση για το παραπάνω!
:mellow:


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 17, 2012)

Ενδιαφέρον είναι ότι το G-Trans αναγνωρίζει την Μάγκι σαν θηλυκό αλλά δίνει "παίκτης". Για του λόγου το αληθές, δοκίμασα το εξής:

_Maggie is a dulcimer player and recording artist_

Αποτέλεσμα:

_Η Μάγκι είναι ένας παίκτης σαντούρι και καλλιτέχνης καταγραφής_


----------



## SBE (Jun 18, 2012)

Μήπως απλά συνδράμουν στην προσπάθεια κατάργησης του θηλυκού;


----------



## SBE (Jun 18, 2012)

Συμβαίνουν και στις καλύτερες οικογένειες
_ If you go to the trouble of reading the text, you'll discover that the man commemorated, a certain Yuhudi Penzel, has been "pickled at great expense". This is what you get if you use Google Translate to render "dearly missed" into Hebrew. _


----------



## bernardina (Jun 18, 2012)

SBE said:


> Συμβαίνουν και στις καλύτερες οικογένειες






> _I recently bought a bottle of grape juice. Kosher laws require that fruit is only picked from a plant over four years old – pick it younger and the fruit is called orla and can't be eaten. Seemingly an online translation threw up the more common meaning of orla: my bottle reassured me that I could drink it "without fear that it contains foreskin".
> _


----------



## daeman (Jun 18, 2012)

SBE said:


> Συμβαίνουν και στις καλύτερες οικογένειες
> _ If you go to the trouble of reading the text, you'll discover that the man commemorated, a certain Yuhudi Penzel, has been "pickled at great expense". This is what you get if you use Google Translate to render "dearly missed" into Hebrew. _



Και το υπόλοιπο, γιατί έχει άλλα δυο ωραία: 

Automated translation has its hazards, whatever the language. In January, *Malaysia's Defence Ministry* rewrote its English website after relying on Google Translate and informing web users that the ministry's dress code bans "clothes that poke eye" (revealing attire) and that *Malaysia has worked to* "*increase the level of any national security threat.*" But Hebrew, with a particularly high number of words with multiple meanings, and complex linguistic relationship between the ancient and modern language, poses particular problems. I recently bought *a bottle of grape juice*. Kosher laws require that fruit is only picked from a plant over four years old – pick it younger and the fruit is called orla and can't be eaten. Seemingly an online translation threw up the more common meaning of orla: my bottle reassured me that I could drink it "*without fear that it contains foreskin*". 

A self-defeating Defence Ministry κι ένας χυμός περιτετμημένος. 

Εδιτ: Μπέρνι, με πρόλαβες in the blink of an eye (σκαρδαμυκτί) και ακροβυστί.


----------



## bernardina (Jun 18, 2012)

Αμάν βρε Δαεμάνε! Πίσω από τη γωνία κρυβόσουν;


----------



## bernardina (Jun 18, 2012)

Ουπς! Γιατί τώρα όποτε πάω ν' ανοίξω το λινκ μου βγάζει_



java.lang.IllegalArgumentException: illegal cookie name: "ru":"http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?3866-ÎœÎ·Ï‡Î±Î½Î¹ÎºÎ­Ï‚-Î¼ÎµÏ„Î±Ï†ÏÎ¬ÏƒÎµÎ¹Ï‚-ÎºÎ±Î¹-Ï€ÎµÏÎ¯Ï€Î¿Ï…-Î½ÏŒÎ·Î¼Î±&p
Your browser sent a request that this server could not understand.

Click to expand...

_


----------



## daeman (Jun 18, 2012)

Δεν ξέρω, εμένα δουλεύουν και τα δυο λίνκια μια χαρά, και του #29 και του #31. Δοκίμασε να σβήσεις τα βουτήματα του ιστοπλόου σου (no tea today), ίσως να παραψήθηκαν. Δώσ' του κάνα σανταούτσι να στανιάρει.


----------



## sarant (Jun 18, 2012)

Άσχετο με τα προηγούμενα, αλλά σχετικό με τη μηχανική μετάφραση:

Κάποιος φίλος φίλου που έβαλε στο google translate ένα ελληνικό κείμενο για τις εκλογές, είδε ότι η ΔΗΜΑΡ μεταφράζεται tourism services. 
http://translate.google.com/#el|en|ΔΗΜΑΡ
Αναρωτιέμαι για ποιο λόγο γίνεται αυτό (άλλα κόμματα που δοκίμασα μεταγράφονται κανονικά, π.χ. PASOK).


----------



## nickel (Jun 18, 2012)

Σωστά. Όταν γράφεις _ΣΥΡΙΖΑ_, λέει _SYRIZA_. Και όταν γράφεις _ΣΥΡΡΙΖΑ_, σχολιάζει το εκλογικό αποτέλεσμα: _very closely_.


----------



## daeman (Jun 18, 2012)

Θα είναι από τηλεσκοπική σύνθεση με παρετυμολογική νοηματική επίδραση:
ΔΗΜΑΡ: το αραλίκι του δήμου > τα μπάνια του λαού > τουριστικές υπηρεσίες
ΠΑΣΟΚ: πα πα πα, πάλι σοκ
NΔ: no dreams
ΠΑΣΟΚ-ΝΔ: πάλι σοκ και νέο δέος 

Δεν σκαρώνω άλλα, έχουμε και δουλειές.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 18, 2012)

sarant said:


> Κάποιος φίλος φίλου που έβαλε στο google translate ένα ελληνικό κείμενο για τις εκλογές, είδε ότι η ΔΗΜΑΡ μεταφράζεται tourism services.
> http://translate.google.com/#el|en|ΔΗΜΑΡ
> Αναρωτιέμαι για ποιο λόγο γίνεται αυτό (άλλα κόμματα που δοκίμασα μεταγράφονται κανονικά, π.χ. PASOK).


Μήπως φταίει αυτό; http://en.comunitatvalenciana.com/hotel/dimar-eng


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 18, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Μήπως φταίει αυτό; http://en.comunitatvalenciana.com/hotel/dimar-eng



Μπορεί απλώς να φταίει το user suggestion που χρησιμοποιεί το G Trans. Πάντως σαν εναλλακτική μετάφραση δίνει "mobility aids".


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 19, 2012)

Ειπώθηκε στο Your slip is showing



nickel said:


> Ναι, είναι χάλια κατάσταση, η λεγόμενη «Κατάσταση: Department». State Department, στα αμερικάνικα.



Ενδιαφέρον είναι ότι το G Trans δίνει:

State Department = υπουργείο εξωτερικών
State Department. = Στέιτ Ντιπάρτμεντ.

Προσέξτε την διαφορά που κάνει η τελεία.


----------



## nickel (Jul 2, 2012)

Μια και λέμε για τις διαφορές που κάνουν οι λεπτομέρειες (εδώ τα κεφαλαία):

Σκάσε! > Shut up!
ΣΚΑΣΕ! > RUN AWAY!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 2, 2012)

Το πιο ωραίο μου το έδωσε το τάιπο: ακάσε! > Akasha! (τι 'ν' τούτο άραγε);


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jul 31, 2012)

Έλαβα άλλο ένα χαριτωμένο εμαιλ που μου προτείνει να συνάψουμε σχέσεις. Αντιγράφω την αγαπημένη μου φράση:

*Θυμηθείτε την απόσταση ή το χρώμα δεν έχει σημασία, αλλά η αγάπη θέματα πολλά στη ζωή.

Remember the distance or color does not matter but love matters a lot in life.
*Ε πώς δεν έχει σημασία το χρώμα; Αν έχω να συνδυάσω μια καφέ τσάντα, μπορώ να βάλω μπλε παπούτσια; Μπρρρρ.... θέματα πολλά στη ζωή, πράγματι....


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 31, 2012)

Και η αρχική βεβαίως δεν έχει σωστή σύνταξη. "...the distance or color";


----------



## Zazula (Aug 4, 2012)

Το ακόλουθο το ανακάλυψε το μέλος μας jurgarden και το έβαλε στο FB, απ' όπου το είδα κι εγώ και το 'ψαξα. Πρόκειται για τη "μετάφραση" του όρου *drill down* με το αδιανόητο *τρυπάνι κάτω*!... [double facepalm] Το έκτρωμα αυτό έχει ήδη πάνω από χίλιες γκουγκλιές (http://www.google.com/search?q="να+...icrosoft:en-US:{referrer:source}&ie=UTF-8&oe=), αλλά ΤΟ ΠΟΛΥ ΧΕΙΡΟΤΕΡΟ είναι ότι με αυτήν τη λογική του παραλογισμού έχει περάσει η ενλόγω σύμφραση και στον ιστότοπο της Μοτορόλα: http://www.google.com/search?q="να+...w.r_qf.&fp=a2397979472d9e8e&biw=2133&bih=1098 [quadruple facepalm]


----------



## fourioti (Aug 21, 2012)

http://www.news-medical.net/health/What-is-Idiopathic-Pulmonary-Fibrosis-(Greek).aspx
Η πεδιάδα ευρήματα ακτινογραφικά στήθος της IPF αποτελείται αρχικά από ασαφή ή αλεσμένα αδιαφάνεια γυαλί, προφανώς λόγω κυψελίτιδα. Όπως ίνωση αναπτύσσεται, πρόστιμο δικτυωτό μοτίβο φαίνεται, η οποία μπορεί να είναι διάχυτη, αλλά βλέπει συχνά πρώτο και είναι πιο σοβαρή στην κάτω ζώνη του πνεύμονα. Όπως ίνωση εξελίσσεται, το δικτυωτό μοτίβο γίνεται τραχύ, και δεν υπάρχει προοδευτική απώλεια του όγκου των πνευμόνων. Στο τελικό στάδιο υπάρχει διάχυτη φωλιές ( Εικ.1 ένα ). 

Προφανώς λόγω κεραυνού.... σας το χαρίζω
Από το δροσερό Rotterdam


----------



## dharvatis (Aug 22, 2012)

Χεχε, αυτό κανονικά πάει εδώ


----------



## AoratiMelani (Sep 4, 2012)

Υποτιτλίζω μια σειρά για κινηματογράφο, και συχνά αναζητώ τίτλους ταινιών και άλλα παρόμοια.
Έτσι έπεσα (κυριολεκτικά και ανώμαλα) πάνω σε αυτό:

Υπόμνημα του κηδεμόνων

Αν θέλετε την πηγή, μην κουράζεστε, είναι μάλλον προφανής.

Δεν ξέρω τι να πρωτοθαυμάσω. Ήμουν λίγο κουρασμένη και μου γέμισε τις μπαταρίες. Εγγυημένη απόλαυση.


----------



## nickel (Sep 4, 2012)

Η μηχανική μετάφραση ελπίζω να μας κάνει να γελάμε (και όχι να κλαίμε) για πολύ ακόμα καιρό:

...even M is out to get him!
...ακόμα και η Μ είναι έξω για να τον πάρει!


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 4, 2012)

Από τον τίτλο και μόνο κόντεψα να πέσω απ' την καρέκλα. Μου έφτιαξε την μέρα. Είναι επίσης σημαντικό να προσθέσουμε ότι η ταινία ανήκει στο genre της "εμψύχωσης". Αχ, καταεμψυχώθηκα!


----------



## daeman (Sep 4, 2012)

AoratiMelani said:


> Υποτιτλίζω μια σειρά για κινηματογράφο, και συχνά αναζητώ τίτλους ταινιών και άλλα παρόμοια.
> Έτσι έπεσα (κυριολεκτικά και ανώμαλα) πάνω σε αυτό:
> 
> Υπόμνημα του κηδεμόνων
> ...


 Εγώ πάντως, όταν δεν χρειάζομαι επαναφόρτιση και θέλω να κάνω τη δουλειά γρήγορα και σωστά, γράφω στο πλαίσιο αναζήτησης: "Foreign title" site:cine.gr ή ανοίγω μια καρτέλα κατευθείαν στο cine.gr και χρησιμοποιώ την αναζήτησή του.
Σπάνια θα χρειαστώ κάτι παραπάνω, έχουν προσθέσει 16.000+ ταινίες μέχρι στιγμής και τα στοιχεία τους είναι αρκετά αξιόπιστα.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Sep 4, 2012)

Thanks for the tip, θα το αξιοποιήσω δεόντως. 

Παρεμπιπτόντως, το δοκίμασα τώρα για να τσεκάρω τίτλους που είχα ήδη βρει, και πέτυχα έναν που δεν τον έβγαλε.
Wall Street 2: Money never sleeps => Γουολ Στριτ 2: Το χρήμα ποτέ δεν πεθαίνει

(επίσης δεν βγάζει το Jesus camp => Η κατασκήνωση του Ιησού, αλλά αυτό είναι δικαιολογημένο, αφού δεν κυκλοφορεί στην Ελλάδα, μόνο μια προβολη έχει γίνει).


----------



## natandri (Sep 4, 2012)

Κι εγώ έχω την αγαπημένη μου για να μου φτιάχνει το κέφι. Ώρες απόλαυσης. Πού αλλού θα μάθεις ότι το δαφνοστεφές Νόμπελ Φυσικής του 1953 ήταν ο Υαλοβερνικώματα Zernike; Μα την Παναγία, έτσι! 
Είναι καταπληκτικό και για παιχνίδι στην παρέα. "Ποιο μικρό όνομα είναι το Ανώτατο;" 
http://wikipedia.qwika.com/en2el/List_of_Nobel_laureates


----------



## nickel (Sep 5, 2012)

Χα χα! Είναι να μην έχεις όνομα που είναι και προσηγορικό. Πάντως, φαίνεται ότι δεν χρησιμοποιούν το Google Translate, που κάνει καλύτερη δουλειά.

Τώρα, αυτό το frit, ενδιαφέρουσα λέξη, αλλά υαλοβερνίκωμα δεν είναι. Από την άλλη, ο Peter Glaze το έχει σίγουρο το πρόβλημα.


----------



## natandri (Sep 5, 2012)

Ναι, κι εγώ αναρωτήθηκα για το frit. Αλλά στη βίκη κάτι αντίστοιχο με το υαλοβερνίκωμα δίνει.
Όσο για τα ονόματα, δε γλιτώνει κανείς. Νόμπελ ειρήνης του 1978, το Menachem αρχίζει...


----------



## nickel (Sep 5, 2012)

natandri said:


> Νόμπελ ειρήνης του 1978, το Menachem αρχίζει...


Καλά, ξέρω πολλούς που στην περίπτωσή του θα τσέβδιζαν... :blush:


----------



## daeman (Sep 5, 2012)

nickel said:


> Καλά, ξέρω πολλούς που στην περίπτωσή του θα τσέβδιζαν... :blush:



And the prize goes to... hmm... begins with a... mmm... and ends in... ahem... I c-c-can't s-s-say it, d-d-dammit!


----------



## nickel (Sep 5, 2012)

Για το frit, φρίτα, πάρτε ένα ωραίο γλωσσάρι. (Έφτιαξα νηματάκι για το frit.)

http://www.ziti.gr/samples/keg/keg_pdf/keg-ialourgia.pdf


----------



## bernardina (Sep 5, 2012)

2004	Δαβίδ J. *Ακαθάριστος*, Χ. Δαβίδ Politzer, Θ*Φρανκ Wilczek 
Ακαθάριστος ο Gross. :clap: Πάλι καλά που δεν τον έκανε *Μπλιαχ-μιαν-αηδία!*


----------



## nickel (Sep 7, 2012)

Προβλέπω πολλά προβλήματα σε εστιατόρια: _a napkin_.

Για να το θυμόμαστε.


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 7, 2012)

nickel said:


> Για να το θυμόμαστε.



Αυτό που είναι σβησμένο είναι η μυστική σου γλώσσα;


----------



## dharvatis (Oct 14, 2012)

Μόλις πρόσεξα ότι ένα μαξιλάρι από το Mothercare γράφει στην ετικέτα του: _Carelessness causes fire_. Η μηχανική (προφανώς) μετάφραση στα Ελληνικά έδωσε: _Απροσεξίας αιτίες πυρκαγιάς_ :-D Την πάτησαν και οι Γάλλοι: _Négligence des causes d' incendie_, ενώ στα Γερμανικά το πέτυχαν. Για τις άλλες γλώσσες δεν ξέρω (είναι σωστό το "Negligencia causas de incendios"; ).


----------



## drazen (Oct 14, 2012)

dharvatis said:


> Για τις άλλες γλώσσες δεν ξέρω (είναι σωστό το "Negligencia causas de incendios"; ).



Όχι, δεν είναι σωστό.
Έπρεπε να είναι: "Negligencia causa (ή provoca) incendios"


----------



## SBE (Oct 15, 2012)

Στα Γερμανικά το πέτυχαν πιθανόν γιατί αμφότερες οι γλώσσες έχουν την ίδια δομή. 
Ενώ στα γαλλικά και τα ισπανικά βγηκε με το ίδιο λάθος. 
Και στα ελληνικά ως ανάδελφοι βγήκε κάθε μία λέξη λάθος.


----------



## Nameless (Oct 18, 2012)

Κάποτε έψαχνα τους στίχους του My humps των Black Eyed Peas στον ντερνέ, και βρήκα ένα σάητ που για κάποιο λόγο εντόπισε ότι είμαι από Ελλάδα, και μου τους μετέφρασε αυτόματα. Βλέπω σε ένα σημείο:



> Τι θα Κυβέρνηση της Νιγηρίας κάνεις με όλα αυτά τα σκουπίδια



Χιντ: ο αρχικός στίχος είναι "what you gon' do with all that junk / all that junk inside your trunk"


----------



## MelidonisM (Oct 29, 2012)

τι φούστες, τι φουσάτα;-

_*Των εχθρών τα φουσάτα περάσαν -> Enemies of the skirt passed/passage*_

και εικαστική απεικόνιση του ευρήματος
http://inseconds.blogspot.gr/2012/10/enemies-of-skirt-passage-is-google.html


----------



## SBE (Oct 30, 2012)

Να ήταν μόνο ο πρώτος στίχος, ολόκληρη η μετάφραση του εμβατηρίου είναι περιβόλι, ειδικά όπως μπερδεύει τα πρόσωπα και δίνει την εντύπωση ότι εμείς κάναμε την Ελλάδα λίμπα κι όχι οι εχθροί της φούστας και οπαδοί του παντελονιού ή ίσως της χλαμύδας (βέβαια μπορεί να έχει και μια αλήθεια αυτό). Παραθέτω αποσπάσματα:
Greece never dies
do not obscure any bullying
only shortly xapostainei
and again to glory draws (pulls, pulls)
and again to glory pulls


----------



## Zazula (Dec 18, 2012)

Τελικά ένας πολύ καλός τρόπος να μάθει κανείς κάποιες ασυνήθιστες σημασίες λέξεων (ή και τις ίδιες τις λέξεις αυτές) είναι να επισκεφτεί έναν αυτόματα μεταφρασμένο ιστότοπο και να δει τι δεν του κολλάει — κι έτσι θα μάθει τι σημαίνει welsh (_v._), batman και hulk (σ' αυτό το τελευταίο δεν ακριβολόγησαν, πάντως). Εννοείται πως το όνομα της γλώσσας που αντιστοιχεί στο πολωνικό σημαιάκι (ακριβώς αποπάνω απ' το ουαλικό) είναι "Στίλβωση" — αλλ' αυτό το περιμένατε ούτως ή άλλως. :) Είναι λοιπόν κανείς σας να παίξουμε την "Ορντινάντσα Αξιωματικού", ε;





ΥΓ Εγώ θα κάνω τον Αξιωματικό.


----------



## nickel (Dec 18, 2012)

Το ότι οι υπεύθυνοι των προγραμμάτων αγνοούν τα κύρια ονόματα και δεν κρατούν προτεραιότητες (ο _Μπάτμαν_ είναι πολύ πιο συνηθισμένος από την _ορντινάντσα_, ο _Ουαλικός_ από το _φεσώνω_) είναι στο επίπεδο της τεχνητής ανοησίας.


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 18, 2012)

Δίπλα στα πόκεμον βλέπω είναι οι μετασχηματιστές (transformers).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 18, 2012)

Ενδιαφέρουσα φαίνεται και η πράσινη καρτέλα _Κορίτσι παιχνίδια_. Αλλά, γενικά, οι καρτέλες είναι περιβόλι, αφού ξεκινούν από το κλασικό _Σπίτι_ κι έχουν και κάνα δυο δυσνόητες ακόμη.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 18, 2012)

Παίδες, οι «μετασχηματιστές» και το «κορίτσι παιχνίδια» είναι σχεδόν νομοτελειακά αναμενόμενα στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση, δεν μας λένε τίποτα καινούργιο. Το υπαινίχθηκα άλλωστε με το «αλλ' αυτό το περιμένατε ούτως ή άλλως» και για τη «Στίλβωση».


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 18, 2012)

Το ανάφερα γιατί ξεράθηκα στα γέλια, αφού έπεσα απ' την καρέκλα πρώτα με την ορντινάντζα. Όταν ήμουν μικρός έπαιζε η σειρά Τρανσφόρμερς και μου είχε μείνει το "Τρανσφόρμερς, μεταμορφωθείτε!". Φαντάστηκα τις ίδιες σκηνές με μια μικρή αντικατάσταση ("Τρανσφόρμερς, μετασχηματιστείτε!").

Το ερώτημά μου εμένα είναι: γιατί κάποια έμειναν αμετάφραστα; Ας πούμε το Angry Birds.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 18, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Όταν ήμουν μικρός έπαιζε η σειρά Τρανσφόρμερς και μου είχε μείνει το "Τρανσφόρμερς, μεταμορφωθείτε!".


Κι εγώ αυτό είναι που θυμάμαι μόνο απ' τη σειρά.


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 18, 2012)

Μέλισσα, έπαθες τίποτα;


----------



## AoratiMelani (Dec 18, 2012)

"Του Iron Man."

Tου Kitsou i Man.


----------



## dharvatis (Dec 21, 2012)

Understanding post-editing

Μια γενική παρουσίαση του συνδυασμού μηχανικής μετάφρασης/ανθρώπου-διορθωτή.


----------



## Irini (Dec 28, 2012)

Έψαχνα λοιπόν να δω κατά πόσον το "μητριάρχης" ή το "μητριάρχισσα" θα μπορούσαν να θεωρηθούν αρκετά διεδεδομένοι νεολογισμοί ή όχι κι έπεσα στο παρακάτω.

Μπουκιά και συχώριο γενικότερα αλλά αυτό που μου άρεσε περισσότερο σε έντονη γραφή: 

¨Dark Shadows είναι μια αμερικανική 2012 τρόμου κωμωδία που βασίζεται στο γοτθικό τρόμο 1966-1971 σαπουνόπερα του ίδιου ονόματος . Η ταινία είναι σε σκηνοθεσία Τιμ Μπάρτον και αστέρια Johnny Depp ως Βαρνάβα Collins , ένα 200-year-old βαμπίρ, και τη Michelle Pfeiffer και ο ξάδελφός του Elizabeth Collins Stoddard , *ένας μοναχικός μητριάρχης* της οικογένειας Collins. Απελευθερώθηκε το βράδυ της 10 ης Μαΐου 2012, [2], ανοίγοντας πλήρως την επόμενη ημέρα στις Ηνωμένες Πολιτείες."

Πηγή

Υ.Γ. Εντάξει, και η Απελευθέρωση της Ταινίας (από τον ζυγό του στούνιο υποθέτω; ) ωραιότατη είναι. Καλύτερα μιας ώρας 113 λεπτά ελεύθερη προβολή παρά 40 χρόνια μοντάζ κι υποταγή.


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 28, 2012)

Όχι μόνο απελευθερώθηκε αλλά άνοιξε και πλήρως.


----------



## bernardina (Dec 28, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Όχι μόνο απελευθερώθηκε αλλά άνοιξε και πλήρως.



Ερώτημα: _Αυτή_ άνοιξε ή άνοιξε την _επόμενη μέρα_; Μήπως χωρίς την ταινία δεν θα υπήρχε αύριο στις ΗΠΑ; Να το εξετάσουμε...


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 28, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Ερώτημα: _Αυτή_ άνοιξε ή άνοιξε την _επόμενη μέρα_; Μήπως χωρίς την ταινία δεν θα υπήρχε αύριο στις ΗΠΑ; Να το εξετάσουμε...



Μα την αλήθεια, δεν το σκέφτηκα έτσι. Η απελευθέρωσή της άνοιξε τον δρόμο για μια νέα Αμερική!


----------



## SBE (Dec 29, 2012)

Με αφορμή τις μεγάλες λίμνες της Β. Αμερικής, βλέπω στην Βίκι μια μηχανική μετάφραση ξεγυρισμένη, που τη λίμνη Σεντ Κλερ την κάνει Σεντ Κερ (μικρό το κακό, ένα γραμμα, αν όμως τη γράφαμε λίμνη Σεντ Κλαιρ...)


> Το Μίσιγκαν έχει τη μεγαλύτερη ακτογραμμή του γλυκού νερού από οποιαδήποτε πολιτική υποδιαίρεση στον κόσμο, που οριοθετείται από τέσσερις από τις πέντε Μεγάλες Λίμνες, συν την Λίμνη Σεντ Κερ. Είναι ένας από τις κορυφαίες πολιτείες των ΗΠΑ για σκάφη αναψυχής. Η πολιτεία έχει 64.980 λίμνες και τέλματα. Ένα άτομο στη πολιτεία δεν απέχει ποτέ περισσότερο από έξι μίλια (9,7 χλμ.) μακριά από μια φυσική πηγή νερού ή περισσότερο από 85 μίλια (137 χλμ) από την ακτογραμμής μιας εκ των Μεγάλων Λιμνών



Κι ίσως ο Κώστας να μπορεί να διαφωτίσει σχετικά με την επαρχία _*Σικουάν*_ της Κίνας, που υποθέτω κατοικέιται απο παρισινούς μετανάστες, και ειναι επαρχία της αδερφικής καλής θέλησης. 


> Αδελφικές πολιτείες
> Νομαρχία Σίγκα, Ιαπωνία
> Επαρχία Σικουάν, Κίνα


----------



## pontios (Feb 23, 2013)

Here's a curious google translation 

seated at nearby tables = κάθονται σε τραπέζια γύρω από το ξενοδοχείο.

Πιο ξενοδοχείου; 
Τι δουλειά έχει το ξενοδοχείο εδώ;

Το περίεργο είναι ότι το .. "at nearby tables" = σε κοντινά τραπέζια - είναι μια καλή και εύλογη μετάφραση.

Εισάγοντας το "seated" στη πρόταση μας φέρνει το "ξενοδοχείο", και αναποδογυρίζει τη λογική.


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 23, 2013)

Ενδιαφέρον! Το seated δεν έχει άμεση σχέση, την περίεργη μετάφραση την αντιστοιχίζει στο _nearby_. Αν δοκιμάσεις σκέτο "nearby tables" ή σκέτο "nearby", θα το δεις. Όταν προσθέτεις _at_, το παίρνει σαν μέρος του _nearby_, οπότε διορθώνεται, ενώ όταν προσθέσεις και το _seated_, το _at_ κολλάει σ' αυτό. Δηλαδή, το Google Translate διαβάζει:

Seated-at nearby tables
At-nearby tables
nearby tables
nearby-table (ω, ναι! Όταν είναι ενικός διορθώνεται σε "κοντινό τραπέζι"!)

Γιατί συμβαίνει όμως αυτό; Ο λόγος είναι αντίστροφος: στην πραγματικότητα μεταφράζει το "γύρω από το ξενοδοχείο" ως nearby. Το educated guess μου είναι ότι φταίει ο parser της Google, που περνάει την κλισέ φράση "γύρω από το ξενοδοχείο" στην λίστα του, αντιστοιχίζοντάς το με το "κοντά", που πολλές φορές ταιριάζει περισσότερο ακόμα και στο ελληνικό κείμενο. Γι' όλα φταίνε οι τουριστικοί οδηγοί και οι διαφημίσεις.


----------



## pontios (Feb 23, 2013)

Ποιος ξέρει τη συμβαίνει στα ενδότερα ενός τεχνητού νου, Helle;

Choosing "seated on", instead of "seated at", and "chairs", instead of "tables", doesn't improve things.

Seated on nearby chairs = κάθεται σε καρέκλες γύρω από το ξενοδοχείο.

Ενώ με το "Seated on nearby chairs and tables" = καθισμένος σε κοντινά τραπέζια και καρέκλες - μαγικά εξαφανίζεται το ξενοδοχείο - πάει στη "ζώνη του λυκόφωτος", για τεχνητές διακοπές. ;)


----------



## pontios (Feb 23, 2013)

... συνεχίζοντας - 
Εδώ έγκειται το πρόβλημα .. απ ' ό, τι φαίνεται - 
seated nearby = κάθεται γύρω από το ξενοδοχείο.

seated και nearby, όταν είναι μαζί, δημιουργούν τη σύγχυση και το ξενοδοχείο.
..αλλά το παράξενο είναι, εάν προσθέσουμε chairs and tables στο seated and nearby, εξουδετερώνεται η σύγχυση και εξαφανίζεται το ξενοδοχείο;


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 23, 2013)

pontios said:


> ... συνεχίζοντας -
> Εδώ έγκειται το πρόβλημα .. απ ' ό, τι φαίνεται -
> seated nearby = κάθεται γύρω από το ξενοδοχείο.
> 
> seated και nearby, όταν είναι μαζί, δημιουργούν τη σύγχυση και το ξενοδοχείο.



Όχι, το nearby από μόνο του μεταφράζεται έτσι. Δοκίμασέ το. Δεν είναι συγκεκριμένα το seated που το προκαλεί, είναι το συντακτικό σχήμα που αναγνωρίζει το πρόγραμμα.


----------



## pontios (Feb 23, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Δεν είναι συγκεκριμένα το seated που το προκαλεί, είναι το συντακτικό σχήμα που αναγνωρίζει το πρόγραμμα.



Σίγουρα, έτσι όπως το σκέφτεσαι είναι.
Καλό Σαββατοκύριακο να έχουμε.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 6, 2013)

Zazula said:


> Τελικά ένας πολύ καλός τρόπος να μάθει κανείς κάποιες ασυνήθιστες σημασίες λέξεων (ή και τις ίδιες τις λέξεις αυτές) είναι να επισκεφτεί έναν αυτόματα μεταφρασμένο ιστότοπο και να δει τι δεν του κολλάει...


Η εποποιία συνεχίζεται! Μπορείτε να φανταστείτε ποια γνωστότατη λέξη έχει και τη σημασία "πείραγμα", που κάποιος φτιάχνοντας κάπου κάποιον μεταφραστικό πίνακα προτίμησε να το αντιστοιχίσει στο λογιότερο "εμπαιγμός" — με αποτέλεσμα να προκύψουν τα σε θεϊκό βαθμό ντανταϊστικά «*παπούτσια εμπαιγμών Disney μωρών*»; :scared:
http://gr.dreamstime.com/photos-images/παπούτσια-εμπαιγμών-disney-μωρών.html


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 6, 2013)

Χμμ, αυτό; (Το δεκαεξάρι...)

... Ναι, έκλεψα...


----------



## nickel (Mar 6, 2013)

Κι εγώ (έκλεψα — έψαξα τον αριθμό της εικόνας και τον είδα στο εγγλέζικο).


----------



## Zazula (Mar 6, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Χμμ, αυτό; (Το δεκαεξάρι...)
> ... Ναι, έκλεψα...


Δόκτωρ, μπορεί να έκλεψες αλλά και πάλι δεν παρέπεμψες στον σωστό ορισμό — τον οποίον τον έχει πρώτο-πρώτο το Collins (http://www.collinsdictionary.com/dictionary/english/mickey). Το 16άρι τού u/d δεν είναι με τπτ "πείραγμα". :)*mickey *_or _*micky *[SUP]*1 *[/SUP] (ˈmɪkɪ) 


— *n*
_informal _*take the mickey *, *take the mickey out of someone * to tease someone
[C20: of unknown origin]
.
*micky *_or _*micky *[SUP]*1
*[/SUP]— *n
*[C20: of unknown origin]​


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 6, 2013)

Ευχαριστώ, Ζαζ!


----------



## Palavra (Mar 6, 2013)

Τι ωραία που πάντα βρίσκεται σε αυτό το φόρουμ κάποιος να σε βγάλει από τη δύσκολη θέση να ρωτήσεις κάτι, επειδή σκέφτεσαι «ας μη ρωτήσω, θα παραείναι προφανές, ρεζίλι θα γίνω...» (κάπου εδώ μπαίνει αυτός ο εμότικος της Μπέρνης, ο οποίος σκάει φιλάκια)


----------



## SBE (Apr 5, 2013)

Από εδώ


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 5, 2013)

Λογικό. Είναι ο ιστότοπος που μας καλεί:

_Αγοράστε πολλά στοιχεία από το Μου και SAVE_


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 5, 2013)

Θέλω να αλλάξω το nickname μου σε _*Σπάνια αναδρομική διαστημική μαρμελάδα*_ εδώ και τώρα!


----------



## Earion (Apr 7, 2013)

Ειλικρινά δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω. Μπορεί κάποιος να μου εξηγήσει τι είδους ιστοσελίδα είναι αυτή εδώ;

κακογεννούσατε αβόλευτε


----------



## daeman (Apr 7, 2013)

Earion said:


> Ειλικρινά δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω. Μπορεί κάποιος να μου εξηγήσει τι είδους ιστοσελίδα είναι αυτή εδώ;
> 
> κακογεννούσατε αβόλευτε



Λεξιλογία. Πριν από σας, για σας: *Πρωτότυπες επιχειρηματικές ιδέες *



daeman said:


> ...Προσοχή, δεν ενδείκνυται η χρήση με γεμάτο στόμα· κίνδυνος πνιγμού. Για τον χειρισμό Χάιμλιχ, εδώ.



Τα μεταφέρω εκεί, ΟΚ;


----------



## bernardina (May 26, 2013)

Wheat bran is a very good source of dietary fibre as it is not soluble in water. This gives wheat bran its main beneficial action of being a good (and cheap) laxative - because the fibre increases the mass of the stools.

Μετάφραση or something
Το πίτουρο σίτου είναι μια πολύ καλή πηγή τροφικής ίνας δεδομένου ότι δεν είναι διαλυτή στο νερό. Αυτό δίνει στο πίτουρο σίτου την κύρια ευεργετική δράση ύπαρξής του ένα καλό (και φτηνό) καθαρτικό - επειδή η ίνα αυξάνει τη μάζα............. των σκαμνιών. :laugh:

stool


----------



## Zbeebz (Jun 20, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Wheat bran is a very good source of dietary fibre as it is not soluble in water. This gives wheat bran its main beneficial action of being a good (and cheap) laxative - because the fibre increases the mass of the stools.
> 
> Μετάφραση or something
> Το πίτουρο σίτου είναι μια πολύ καλή πηγή τροφικής ίνας δεδομένου ότι δεν είναι διαλυτή στο νερό. Αυτό δίνει στο πίτουρο σίτου την κύρια ευεργετική δράση ύπαρξής του ένα καλό (και φτηνό) καθαρτικό - επειδή η ίνα αυξάνει τη μάζα............. των σκαμνιών. :laugh:
> ...


Φάτε πίτουρο για σιδερένιο έντερο. Άκοπα, αβάδιστα, θα κλ/////// πόμολα και θα χέζ////// σκαμνιά!

Υπογραφή,
η λαϊκίστρια


----------



## bernardina (Jun 20, 2013)

Όχι, δεν πρόκειται για περίπου μετάφραση περίπου νόημα ή περίπου κάτι. Απλώς έχω σκάσει στα γέλια με την ασυναρτησία αυτής της διαφημιστικής καταχώρησης. Είναι τόσο άσχετα μεταξύ τους τα δύο πράγματα (η υποτροφία και η απώλεια βάρους) που αναρωτιέσαι ποιος λαμπρός εγκέφαλος τη συνέλαβε. Ειδικά αν συνυπολογιστεί και ο τρίτος παράγοντας (ότι μιλάει ένα τρίτο άτομο γι' αυτήν που πήρε την υποτροφία και έχασε το βάρος, και όχι η ίδια), γίνεται πραγματικά ένα ωραίο σενάριο για κωμικό σκετσάκι.

Νεαρή έχασε 16 κιλά κατά τη διάρκεια υποτροφίας στις ΗΠΑ
Δημοσιογράφος αφηγείται μια εκπληκτική ιστορία απώλειας βάρους μιας φίλης της

Αλλά όλα τα λεφτά είναι το "σχόλιο-ερώτηση" κάτω στα μουφοσχόλια:

πως ακριβος το πασπαλιζεις;

ελαμουντέ! :lol:


----------



## nickel (Jun 20, 2013)

Μηχανική μετάφραση είναι το άλλο που έχει στα σχόλια, ο γνωστός αγγλισμός:

ξερω πολύ κοσμο που εχασε βαρος ετσι. *Δουλευει*.

(Εξαρτάται από το πώς δουλεύει κανείς. Γιατί αλλιώς αδυνατίζεις αν δουλεύεις στο γιαπί κι αλλιώς αν περιστρέφεσαι στην καρέκλα σου για να πιάσεις κανένα λεξικό...  )


----------



## bernardina (Jun 20, 2013)

nickel said:


> (Εξαρτάται από το πώς δουλεύει κανείς. Γιατί αλλιώς αδυνατίζεις αν δουλεύεις στο γιαπί κι αλλιώς αν περιστρέφεσαι στην καρέκλα σου για να πιάσεις κανένα λεξικό...  )



Αμ δεν το ξέρω; Κι εκεί που πας να τη βγάλεις με σκέτη πράνα και διαλογισμό, έχεις και τον Δαεμάνο να ρωτάς για το κίμελ κύμελ κούμελ κιούμελ και να σου βάζει συνταγές για γρν και αθούς ντολμαδάτους.


----------



## SBE (Jun 20, 2013)

Δεν ξέρω για σας, αλλά εγώ δεν αγοράζω αν δεν βάλουν οδηγίες πασπαλίσματος. Κατά προτίμηση και γιουτουμπάκι.


----------



## nickel (Nov 7, 2013)

Καμιά αντίρρηση να ξεκινάνε οι συντάκτες τη δουλειά τους στις εφημερίδες και τους ιστότοπους με μηχανική μετάφραση, εφόσον φροντίζουν το τελικό προϊόν να θυμίζει ανθρώπινη μετάφραση. Αλλά να μην ξεχνάνε τη μηχανική στο κείμενο, γιατί ζαλίζονται οι ανυποψίαστοι...








http://www.theinsider.gr/index.php?...i-poli-toy-kosmoy-&catid=67:travel&Itemid=103


----------



## Earion (Nov 7, 2013)

Εγώ τώρα κολλάω στο Tom Tom και θυμάμαι παλιότερα που γινόταν διαφήμιση στην Ελλάδα για την προώθηση των προϊόντων της. Η διαφήμιση γινόταν με την επωνυμία στα αγγλικά: Tom Tom. Προφανώς κανείς δεν θυμήθηκε ότι αυτό που στα αγγλικά το λένε *tom tom* εμείς το λέμε *ταμ ταμ*.


----------



## pontios (Nov 8, 2013)

nickel said:


> http://www.theinsider.gr/index.php?...i-poli-toy-kosmoy-&catid=67:travel&Itemid=103




Υποψιάζομαι ότι η παρέμβαση εδώ του μεταφραστή στη διόρθωση της μηχανικής μετάφρασης μπορεί να έχει οδηγήσει σε ένα άλλο λάθος.

Νομίζω ότι αυτό το "ταξίδι φορές" θα είχε αρχικά γραφτεί (στα Αγγλικά) ως «travel times», οπότε θα έπρεπε ίσως να είχε μεταφραστεί ως "αύξηση του χρόνου ταξιδιού" (αντί για αυξημένη κίνηση);

Δεν είναι μεγάλο λάθος, πάντως.

However the translator also omitted that Nick Cohn is a "traffic congestion" expert at Tom Tom .


----------



## cougr (Nov 8, 2013)

Αυτό το έχετε δει; Τι βγαίνει άραγε όταν ζητήσουμε την αγγλική μετάφραση της φράσης «πρόεδρος του ΠΑΣΟΚ» στο Google translate;



Spoiler



Papandreou 



http://translate.google.com/?hl=en#el/en/%CF%80%CF%81%CF%8C%CE%B5%CE%B4%CF%81%CE%BF%CF%82%20%CF%84%CE%BF%CF%85%20%CE%A0%CE%91%CE%A3%CE%9F%CE%9A


----------



## cougr (Nov 8, 2013)

pontios said:


> ...Νομίζω ότι αυτό το "ταξίδι φορές" θα είχε αρχικά γραφτεί (στα Αγγλικά) ως «travel times»....



FWIW it was actually "increased _journey_ times".


----------



## bernardina (Nov 8, 2013)

And holds her for ransom...


----------



## nickel (Nov 8, 2013)

Κάποιος γαλλομαθής να μας δώσει και το πλήρες εύρος αυτού του _Service Cocotte_ (προτού πέσει κι αυτό θύμα μηχανικής και προδοτικής μετάφρασης).


----------



## Palavra (Nov 8, 2013)

Η cocotte είναι ένα είδος γάστρας. Αυτό είναι αντίστοιχο με το «στο πήλινο» που λέμε στην Ελλάδα, νομίζω.


----------



## SBE (Nov 8, 2013)

Ακριβώς, σερβίρεται στο πήλινο που ψήθηκε. Νομίζω η ετυμολογία του cocotte έιναι εμφανής απο το λατινικό μαγείρεμα, coquere.
H άλλη ερμηνεία που έχει υπόψη του ο Νικελ είναι από το cocotte= κότα (ηχομιμητική προέλευση).


----------



## cougr (Nov 8, 2013)

Το _service cocotte_ σημαίνει ότι φέρνουν την κατσαρόλα (cocotte) με το φαγητό από την κουζίνα και το σερβίρουν στο πιάτό σου, μπροστά σου. Υπάρχει και προτόκολλο ως προς τον τρόπο που το σερβίρουν κτλ. αλλά δεν θυμάμαι τις λεπτομέρειες.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 18, 2013)

Έψαχνα κάτι στίχους στο stixoi.info και έπεσα πάνω στο παρακάτω σχόλιο. Ξεκαρδίστηκα γιατί με έπιασε απροετοίμαστο:

_Γειά σου! Είμαι ιταλικό κορίτσι. Αυτό είναι το καλύτερο τραγούδι Melina Kana (Κατά τη γνώμη μου).
Συγνώμη για την Ελλάδα μου αλλά χρησιμοποιώ έναν μεταφραστή._


----------



## daeman (Nov 18, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> ..._
> Συγνώμη για την Ελλάδα μου αλλά χρησιμοποιώ έναν μεταφραστή._


Σε καλή μεριά, ιταλικό κορίτσι, αλλά καλύτερα να πάρεις καλύτερο έναν. Μεταφραστή.


----------



## dharvatis (Nov 18, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> _Γειά σου! Είμαι ιταλικό κορίτσι. Αυτό είναι το καλύτερο τραγούδι Melina Kana (Κατά τη γνώμη μου).
> Συγνώμη για την Ελλάδα μου αλλά χρησιμοποιώ έναν μεταφραστή._


Κι εγώ ζητώ συγγνώμη για την Ελλάδα μου... μέσα...


----------



## Tapioco (Mar 5, 2014)

Μπάλες για παιδιά: 
http://www.tao-bao.gr/index.php?route=product/mysearch&path=0&q=balls&page=1

Για όλα τα γούστα: μαλακά, ωκεάνια, γιόγκα, μέχρι και πτυσσόμενα!


----------



## AoratiMelani (Mar 6, 2014)

balls, balls, balls.... :lol::lol::lol: κλαίω....



dharvatis said:


> Κι εγώ ζητώ συγγνώμη για την Ελλάδα μου... μέσα...


γμτ μου πήρες την ατάκα...


----------



## Earion (Apr 30, 2014)

Εδώ οσμίζομαι ότι θα έχει ωραία μαργαριτάρια. Γιά δώστε εξηγήσεις, οι ρωσομαθείς.


----------



## Philip (Apr 30, 2014)

Από πού ν'αρχίσουμε; Είναι σκέτη απελπισία. 

Ένα μόνο παράδειγμα
Για το crisp peppery wild rocket έχουμε 
Хрустящие που είναι ονομαστική πληθυντικού,
Wild (дикий, εν τάξει, μόνο που είναι στον ενικό, αρσενικού γενους και στην ονομαστική)
Rocket (ракета, που είναι ονομαστική θηλυκού γένους και σημαίνει πύραυλος ή ρακέτα του τένις.

Γενικά οι πτώσεις είναι χάλια.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 30, 2014)

Philip said:


> Rocket (ракета, που είναι ονομαστική θηλυκού γένους και σημαίνει πύραυλος ή ρακέτα του τένις.


Νομίζω η ρακέτα του τένις είναι ракетка — το οποίο ракетка σημαίνει και μικρός πύραυλος, πυραυλάκι.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 30, 2014)

Philip said:


> Γενικά οι πτώσεις είναι χάλια.


Κλασική ένδειξη μηχανικής μετάφρασης...


----------



## Philip (May 1, 2014)

Zazula said:


> Νομίζω η ρακέτα του τένις είναι ракетка — το οποίο ракетка σημαίνει και μικρός πύραυλος, πυραυλάκι.



Μπορεί. Η πηγή μου είναι το Russian English dictionary του Σμιρνίτσκι (1958, όταν άρχισα να μαθαίνω ρωσικά :blush: Η γλώσσα πρέπει να έχει αλλάξει από τότε ...)


----------



## Zazula (May 24, 2014)

*Απολύτως απαραίτητο το «περίπτερο καουτσούκ» για τη μείωση των κραδασμών!*

Ευκολάκι, αλλά μπορείτε να φανταστείτε τι είναι αυτό το περίφημο *περίπτερο καουτσούκ* που μειώνει τους ενοχλητικούς κραδασμούς;




ΥΓ Εννοείται ότι και τα «ανταλλαγή HDD», «άνοιγμα φορές-υποδοχή», «Plug & Παιχνίδι», «smooth-τρέχει» και το (καραθεϊκό!) «διατηρεί τη θερμοκρασία *στο εσωτερικό της υπόθεσης* σε χαμηλό επίπεδο» λαθάρες είναι κι αυτά — ένα απ' τα πολλά της μηχανικά μεταφρασμένης σελίδας. Απλώς το λαστιχένιο περίπτερο μου φάνηκε πιο γουστόζικο. :)


----------



## Palavra (May 29, 2014)

Τελικά τι είναι αυτό το περίπτερο;


----------



## Alexandra (May 29, 2014)

Lodge, μήπως;


----------



## Zazula (May 29, 2014)

περίπτερο καουτσούκ = rubber stand :laugh:


----------



## nickel (May 29, 2014)

A rubber stand reduces annoying vibrations. :)


----------



## AoratiMelani (May 31, 2014)

Από το facebook.

The ideogram 干 means 'to fuck' when pronounced in the 4th ton (gàn) and 'dried' in the 1st tone (gān). When in the 4th ton it literally means 'to do', as in "I have done her/him". In Persian too there is no difference between 'to do' and 'to fuck' (kardan, کردن). But then again Persian is a weird language in which no differentiation is made between the verbs 'to drink' and 'to eat' (khordan, خوردن) either.

The moral of the story, if any, is don't trust google translate. Especially if you care about the reputation of your fruit-and-veg outlet.



EDIT: Αφού ποστάρισα, είπα να το τσεκάρω (κάλλιο αργά...) και βρήκα αυτή τη γελαδερή σελίδα:

35 Hilarious Chinese Translation Fails


----------



## Zazula (Jun 16, 2014)

http://gr.mystockphoto.com/photogra...oves-our-homemade-tree-branch-obelisk-1403886
Πίστωση: Η Καρδινάλιος ορειβάτης Άμπελος αγαπά μας οβελίσκος υποκατάστημα δέντρο σπιτικό


----------



## nickel (Jun 17, 2014)

Η Κατερίνα Λέχου (Βικιπαίδεια), που γίνεται Katerina Lehou στην imdb, δεν ξέρω πώς κατάφερε να γίνει τόσο αγνώριστη στη Wikipedia. Ας της το φτιάξει κάποιος φίλος της. Η λεξού θα μπορούσε πάντως να είναι κάποια νέα κατηγορία για τις Λεξιλόγες...


----------



## SBE (Jun 17, 2014)

Α, αυτό είναι σαν τα ρολόγια Ρόλεχ που δηλώνει ότι αγοράζει ο ενεχυροδανειστής της γειτονιάς μας.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jun 17, 2014)

...ή το τάιντ βοχ που ζητούσε μια κυρούλα στο παντοπωλείο της γειτονιάς.


----------



## dharvatis (Jun 30, 2014)

Από διαφήμιση (πώς τα λένε αυτά, sponsored pages?) στο FB:
Μπορείτε να γνωρίζουμε τον αριθμό των παιδιών που θα έχουν.
(Διαλέχτε ένα πρόσωπο τέλος πάντων!)


----------



## nickel (Jul 15, 2014)

Το άρθρο του Τάκη Θεοδωρόπουλου είναι πολιτικό, πολιτικότατο. Αλλά νομίζω ότι πρέπει να μπει εδώ για να τιμήσει το νήμα της περίπου μετάφρασης και του περίπου νοήματος. Ή κάτι τέτοιο περίπου.

ΤΑΚΗΣ ΘΕΟΔΩΡΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ
*Στη χώρα του περίπου*

Η Ελλάδα είναι μια περίπου ευρωπαϊκή χώρα με περίπου ανατολίτικες ρίζες και βαλκανικές καταβολές και περίπου μεσογειακή νοοτροπία. Οι Ελληνες που την κατοικούν ομιλούν μια γλώσσα που μοιάζει περίπου με ελληνικά, με αποτέλεσμα να συνεννοούνται πάντα στο περίπου, ειδικά όταν μιλούν δημόσια και προσπαθούν να εξηγήσουν περίπου τι θέλουν να πουν. Συνήθως δεν θέλουν να πουν τίποτε, απλώς θέλουν να εμφανιστούν και να μιλήσουν, όμως αυτό δεν τους εμποδίζει να μιλούν περίπου σαν να θέλουν να πουν κάτι. Το ελληνικό κράτος λειτουργεί με μια περίπου διοίκηση, η οποία είναι περίπου εκσυγχρονισμένη, περίπου χρηστή, περίπου αποτελεσματική, περίπου φτιαγμένη για να εξυπηρετεί τους πελάτες της και περίπου για να υπηρετεί τους πολιτικούς προϊσταμένους της, τους υπουργούς. Το μόνον βέβαιο είναι πως η περίπου χώρα βρέχεται από θάλασσα και ανήκει στην εύκρατη ζώνη, αν και η εμφάνιση κροκοδείλων στις νότιες περιοχές της υποδηλώνει μιαν ελαφριά μετατόπιση προς τους τροπικούς. Οι αυτοκινητόδρομοι της χώρας είναι περίπου αυτοκινητόδρομοι, κοινώς μοιάζουν με τους αυτοκινητόδρομους των υπολοίπων χωρών, αλλά δεν είναι ακριβώς ίδιοι. Το σύστημα υγείας είναι περίπου σύστημα και παρέχει περίπου υγεία, το δε ασφαλιστικό είναι τόσο περίπου που κινδυνεύει να μην παρέχει ασφάλεια ούτε καν στο περίπου. Η δημόσια εκπαίδευση θα ήταν δωρεάν, αν δεν κόστιζε τόσα χρήματα, όμως επειδή και στον τομέα αυτόν ισχύει ο χρυσούς κανών του περίπου, όλοι συμφωνούν πως είναι δωρεάν εννοώντας πως είναι περίπου δωρεάν.

Η εθνική ομάδα ποδοσφαίρου της Ελλάδας παίζει ένα περίπου ποδόσφαιρο. Θα μου πείτε δεν είναι η μόνη και θα συμφωνήσω μαζί σας. Παρακολουθώντας το παιχνίδι της Βραζιλίας φέτος, αναρωτιόμουν πόσο πρωτοπόρα υπήρξε η δική μας εθνική ομάδα και πόσο κατάφερε να επηρεάσει και να φέρει στα μέτρα της ακόμη και τις μεγάλες δυνάμεις του πλανήτη. Το περίπου ποδόσφαιρο μεταφράζεται σε ένα πλέγμα αξιών οι οποίες δεν έχουν καμία σχέση με το παιχνίδι, όπως πόσο φτωχή είναι η χώρα που παίζει, πόσο την έχει καταπιέσει ο αμερικανικός ιμπεριαλισμός και πως αυτοί οι άνθρωποι πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να κερδίσουν γιατί είναι τόσο ταλαιπωρημένοι, καταχρεωμένοι και χρεοκοπημένοι. Οσοι δεν υπόκεινται στις ως άνω αθλητικές αξίες απλώς αντιμετωπίζονται ως αντίπαλοι. Για παράδειγμα οι Γερμανοί, οι οποίοι έχουν το ελάττωμα να παίζουν ποδόσφαιρο ακριβείας, κάτι που δεν ικανοποιεί το αίσθημα του περίπου, με αποτέλεσμα να εξαιρούνται από τον κανόνα του περίπου. Στο σημείο αυτό είμαστε ξεκάθαροι. Είμαστε εναντίον της Εθνικής Γερμανίας ακόμη και όταν είμαστε αναγκασμένοι να παραδεχθούμε πως ήταν η καλύτερη και η πιο σταθερή ομάδα στο φετινό Παγκόσμιο Κύπελλο.

Η δεύτερη εξαίρεση στο περίπου είναι το κράτος του Ισραήλ. Το κράτος του Ισραήλ για εμάς έχει πάντα άδικο, ακόμη και όταν απαντά με τις δικές του ρουκέτες στις ρουκέτες που του ρίχνει η Χαμάς. Βλέπετε, οι ρουκέτες της Χαμάς χτυπούν στόχους στο περίπου, σε αντίθεση με τις ρουκέτες του Ισραήλ που εκτοξεύονται με ακρίβεια, και προσβάλλουν την ηθική του περίπου. Τις προάλλες, τηλεοπτικές ειδήσεις έδειχναν Ισραηλινούς να παρακολουθούν σαν να βλέπουν υπερθέαμα τον βομβαρδισμό της Λωρίδας της Γάζας. Το σχόλιο, εννοείται, ήταν καυστικό για την «απογοητευτική» στάση τους η οποία προσέβαλλε τα ανθρωπιστικά αισθήματα του εκφωνητή. Αντιθέτως, θεωρείται απολύτως φυσιολογικό οι Παλαιστίνιοι να πανηγυρίζουν την πρώτη επίθεση αυτοκτονίας στο Τελ Αβίβ. Βλέπετε, κανείς δεν μπορεί να ζήσει μόνο με περίπου. Χρειάζονται και κάποιες απόλυτες αξίες, όπως αυτή που ορίζει πως στη χώρα του περίπου, αν θέλεις να επιβιώσεις, καλά θα κάνεις να λειτουργείς με τον κανόνα του περίπου.
http://www.kathimerini.gr/776264/opinion/epikairothta/politikh/sth-xwra-toy-peripoy


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 15, 2014)

nickel said:


> Το άρθρο του Τάκη Θεοδωρόπουλου είναι πολιτικό, πολιτικότατο. Αλλά νομίζω ότι πρέπει να μπει εδώ για να τιμήσει το νήμα της περίπου μετάφρασης και του περίπου νοήματος. Ή κάτι τέτοιο περίπου.
> 
> ΤΑΚΗΣ ΘΕΟΔΩΡΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ
> *Στη χώρα του περίπου*
> ...




Ωραίο κείμενο αν και θα διαφωνήσω στο κομμάτι με την Γερμανία. Η Γερμανία έχει μεγάλη ιστορία σαν ομάδα και φέτος έπαιξε το καλύτερο ποδόσφαιρο. Αλλά δεν είναι ομάδα ακριβείας, είναι ομάδα ντουγρού. Ανελέητη επίθεση 90 λεπτών. Ποδόσφαιρο ακριβείας παίζει η Ολλανδία. Η φετινή Γερμανία ήταν καλή, αλλά καμμιά σχέση με παρελθοντικές συστάσεις. Δηλαδή με το συγκεκριμένο κομμάτι συμφωνώ περίπου.


----------



## Rogerios (Jul 15, 2014)

Και τώρα αν μιλούσα για περίπου κομπλεξισμό τι περίπου θα ήμουν; :)


----------



## nickel (Jul 15, 2014)

Ετοιμαζόμουν να μετακινήσω το #138 στα ποδοσφαιρικά, αλλά τώρα μπερδεύτηκα. Πρέπει να βρω ένα νήμα λίγο περίπου απ' όλα...


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 15, 2014)

Για μένα το λες; Κομπλεξισμό γιατί; Η Γερμανία είναι απ' τις αγαπημένες μου ομάδες. Ο Κλίνσμαν είναι από τους πιο αγαπημένους μου παίχτες και βλέπω να κάνει πολύ καλή δουλειά και σαν προπονητής.


----------



## Rogerios (Jul 15, 2014)

Hellegennes said:


> Για μένα το λες; Κομπλεξισμό γιατί; Η Γερμανία είναι απ' τις αγαπημένες μου ομάδες. Ο Κλίνσμαν είναι από τους πιο αγαπημένους μου παίχτες και βλέπω να κάνει πολύ καλή δουλειά και σαν προπονητής.



Φυσικά και όχι, Ελληγενή. Για τον συγγραφέα του άρθρου το λέω.


----------



## Rogerios (Jul 15, 2014)

Ο Κλίνσμανν, όμως, πού κολλάει; Για τη δουλειά που κάνει στην εθνική των ΗΠΑ ή για αυτήν που έκανε στην εθνική ΟΔΓ το 2004-2006;


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 15, 2014)

Rogerios said:


> Ο Κλίνσμανν, όμως, πού κολλάει; Για τη δουλειά που κάνει στην εθνική των ΗΠΑ ή για αυτήν που έκανε στην εθνική ΟΔΓ το 2004-2006;



Για την τωρινή. Θεωρώ ότι έχει καλές πιθανότητες να ξυπνήσει λίγο το ενδιαφέρον του αμερικανικού κοινού για το ποδόσφαιρο και να γίνει το διεθνές σκηνικό ακόμα πιο ενδιαφέρον, γιατί μια χώρα σαν την Αμερική έχει σίγουρα δυνατότητες να δώσει καλά δείγματα σε όποιο άθλημα δίνεται βαρύτητα. Θα ήθελα να δω την Αμερική να κατεβάζει μια δυνατή ομάδα και να μπει στο παιχνίδι και πιστεύω ότι φέτος έκαναν μια αξιοπρεπή εμφάνιση για τα δεδομένα τους.

Συγγνώμη που το έστειλα εντελώς εκτός θέματος.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 19, 2014)

Δεν μπορεί, το κάνουν για να μαζέψουν κίνηση, δεν γίνεται αλλιώς...
http://az-europe.eu/el/paidia-chryso-dachtylidi-mouni-p627910/e
http://az-europe.eu/el/paidike-chryso-dachtylidi-me-to-mouni-p627911/e
http://az-europe.eu/el/anaklastiko-gileko-gia-paidia-me-mouni-p600895/e


----------



## nickel (Aug 19, 2014)

Όπου θύμα εδώ πέφτει η λέξη *kitten*, που αλλού στον ίδιο τόπο γίνεται _γατούλα_.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 19, 2014)

Μα το Google Translate βγάζει για το kitten "γατάκι". Μόνο για το "pussy" βγάζει μνί.


----------



## nickel (Aug 19, 2014)

Ας υποθέσουμε ότι η αυτόματη μετάφραση δεν γίνεται από τα αγγλικά.


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 19, 2014)

Δεν γίνεται από τα αγγλικά, το site είναι μάλλον τσέχικο, η αρχική λέξη είναι η τσέχικη kočička, για την οποία σε 2-3 λεξικά που κοίταξα δίνεται η απόδοση Kitten και Pussycat, όμως το GT δίνει πρώτο το σκέτο pussy, απ' όπου και μεταφράστηκε προφανώς στις υπόλοιπες γλώσσες, γιατί, με μια ματιά που έριξα, σε όλες τις γλώσσες του σάιτ δίνεται αυτή η απόδοση. Δηλαδή το πρόβλημα δεν είναι μόνο στα ελληνικά.


----------



## SBE (Aug 19, 2014)

Γι'αυτό οι μεταφράσεις με ενδιάμεση γλώσσα είναι για κλάματα. 

ΥΓ Καλά βρε Ζαζ, πού τα βρίσκεις;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 19, 2014)

SBE said:


> ΥΓ Καλά βρε Ζαζ, πού τα βρίσκεις;


Βοά το φατσομπούκι...


----------



## SBE (Aug 19, 2014)

E, τότε η επόμενη ερώτηση είναι: αυτός που το ανακάλυψε πρώτος, τι αναζήτηση έκανε στο γκουγκλ;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 19, 2014)

Υποθέτω «ανακλαστικό γιλέκο για παιδιά».


----------



## Zazula (Aug 19, 2014)

Κι όμως, η πρώτη αναζήτηση ήταν για αυτό: http://az-europe.eu/el/paidike-chryso-dachtylidi-me-to-mouni-p627911/e


----------



## bernardina (Aug 19, 2014)

Zazula said:


> Κι όμως, η πρώτη αναζήτηση ήταν για αυτό: http://az-europe.eu/el/paidike-chryso-dachtylidi-me-to-mouni-p627911/e


Η περιγραφή από κάτω τα σπάει!


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 19, 2014)

Α, στο διάλο. :lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Zazula (Aug 19, 2014)

E, ας το βάλουμε μην χαθεί αργότερα:


----------



## daeman (Aug 20, 2014)

...
Το μνί δεν είν' αρνί να το βάλεις στο παχνί
Το μνί θέλει παιχνίδι και χρυσό το δαχτυλίδι


----------



## SBE (Aug 20, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Υποθέτω «ανακλαστικό γιλέκο για παιδιά».



To βρώμικο μυαλό μου άλλο παιδικό σκέφτηκε και καπάκι σκέφτηκα ότι η διώξη ηλεκτρονικού εγκλήματος θα του χτυπησε την πόρτα αυτουνού που έκανε την αναζήτηση. 

Η περιγραφή είναι για να πονέσουν οι κοιλιακοί από τα γέλια.


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 20, 2014)

Προφανώς αυτός που έκανε την αναζήτηση δεν έγραψε αυτό που γράφει αλλά αυτό που υποτίθεται ότι είναι.


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 9, 2014)

Μηχανικές μεταφράσεις και περίπου νόημα και στην ΔΕΘ, φέτος, με φυλλάδια που μερικές φορές αγγίζουν το σουρεαλιστικό. Έχω μπροστά μου ένα που είναι αρκετά λάιτ κατάσταση και έχει να κάνει με τσάγια. Βάζω μερικά δείγματα...

_Μαύρο τσάι: Ξανάβρισκε την ισορροπία, απόλαυσε την ευκολία της φύσης
Πράσινο τσάι: Το ζεστό τρέμουλο που φορτίζει ενέργεια και θετικότητα
Φρούτα του δάσους: Ικανοποίησε την επιθυμία και πνίξε τη δίψα_ (πνίξ' την τη σκύλα, που σου λέω!)
_Τριαντάφυλλο: Πείραξε το σώμα με τη φρεσκάδα της φύσης
Φράουλα: Φόρτωσε το μυαλό και το σώμα σου με τρυφερότητα και αγάπη_ (κι αν δεν φορτώσει σωστά, μπες στο lovefraoules.com)
_Τσάι χωρίς καφεΐνη: Απόλαυσε τη σιωπή αρχοντιά αυτού του τσαγιού_ (Αχ! Και τι δεν θα 'δινα τώρα για λίγη σιωπή αρχοντιά)
_Διάλεξε τη γεύση που επιθυμείς, βύθισε στο νερό το ζεστό κρύσταλλο, άφησε το να ξεκουραστεί για 3-6 λεπτά και στη συνέχεια, δοκίμασε τη μαγεία._

Ηθικό δίδαγμα: ποτέ μην ξεχνάτε ότι τα ζεστά κρύσταλλα χρειάζονται ξεκούραση, αλλιώς μπορεί να πάψουν να πειράζουν το σώμα σας και να σας προσφέρουν σιωπή αρχοντιά.


----------



## dharvatis (Sep 9, 2014)

Χαχα! Έτσι μπράβο, να τα ξεκουράζετε τα κρύσταλλα! Βέβαια, είμαι σίγουρος ότι και το πρωτότυπο θα είχε τα χάλια του (το... πνίξιμο της δίψας μάλλον είναι ακριβής μετάφραση)


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 9, 2014)

Μερικά ακόμη για να περάσετε ένα ευχάριστο απόγευμα...

_Φλαμουριά: Μοναδικό άρωμα, εξαιρετική γεύση, αδιάφορο στυλ.
Φράουλα: Όμορφη, γλυκιά, λεπτή, αδιάφορη. Θαύμασε τις αισθήσεις σου με τη γεύση της φράουλας.
__Τσάι του βουνού: Πέτα πάνω στα βουνά, ανέπνευσε αέρα βουνού, κάθισε σε λιβάδια, ξάπλωσε σε πεδία με ένα φλιτζάνι φύση.
__Μυρτίλο: Τόνωσε το σώμα, κράτα μακριά τις ασθένειες, αύξανε την ανοσία, διατήρησε το εγκέφαλο, χαμογέλασε και χάιδεψε τον εαυτό σου με ένα φλιτζάνι φύση.
_


----------



## dharvatis (Sep 9, 2014)

Το χόντρυνες λίγο, αυτό το τελευταίο είναι κάπως πορνογραφικό


----------



## nickel (Sep 9, 2014)

dharvatis said:


> Το χόντρυνες λίγο, αυτό το τελευταίο είναι κάπως πορνογραφικό



Φαντάσου τι θα γινόταν δηλαδή αν το προτελευταίο έλεγε «ξάπλωσε σε παιδία». Μπρρρρ...


----------



## bernardina (Sep 9, 2014)

Kλαίω λίγο.

Το είδε άνθρωπος αυτό πριν το τυπώσει; Το είδε ενώ το τύπωνε; Και το βρήκε οκέι;
Οκέι...


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 9, 2014)

Το είδε, το τύπωσε, το πήρε μαζί του στην έκθεση και το δίνει στο σταντ του. Αν και μεταξύ μας, δεν ξέρω πόσοι θα ενδιαφερθούν για το φλαμούρι με το _μοναδικό άρωμα_ και το _αδιάφορο στυλ_.


----------



## Earion (Sep 9, 2014)

Αύξανε την ανο(η)σία.


----------



## danae (Sep 9, 2014)

Hellegennes said:


> χαμογέλασε και χάιδεψε τον εαυτό σου με ένα φλιτζάνι φύση.



Κίνκι ρομαντισμός στη μηχανική μετάφραση. Άλλο ύφος, μετά τις χυδαιότητες με τα γατάκια και τη Hello Kitty...


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 10, 2014)

Δεν το κάνω επίτηδες, αλήθεια! Κάτι άλλο έψαχνα (σχετικά με HACCP) κι έπεσα πάνω σ' αυτό το αριστούργημα:

_Μόλις έχετε ζήσει σε ένα μέρος όπου οι εργαζόμενοι τροφίμων είναι υποχρεωμένοι να φορούν γάντια, είναι δύσκολο να σκεφτώ ένα λόγο που δεν πρέπει. Ρωτήστε τον εαυτό σας: θέλετε πραγματικά γυμνά χέρια ενός ξένου αγγίζει το φαγητό σας; Αν έχετε περικοπές στα χέρια σας, τη θεραπεία τους με αντιβιοτική αλοιφή και επίδεσμο προσεκτικά. Βεβαιωθείτε ότι όλη η περικοπή καλύπτεται, και ότι το αίμα είναι πουθενά κοντά στην άκρη του επιδέσμου._

Υπάρχουν πολλές χρήσιμες ιατρικές πληροφορίες σ' αυτό το σάιτ, όπως _"Πώς να απαντήσετε σε ένα κατάσχεση":_

_Ο διαβήτης, πυρετός (στα παιδιά), δηλητηρίαση, εγκεφαλική βλάβη, και τα ναρκωτικά ή κατάχρηση αλκοόλ είναι άλλες κοινές αιτίες των κατασχέσεων._

Ορίστε. Φαγωνόμαστε στην Ελλάδα για κατασχέσεις κι αηδίες. Στην Αμερική μια απλή δηλητηρίαση αρκεί για να αρχίσουν οι κατασχέσεις. Μετά δίνονται πολύτιμες οδηγίες για να "απαντήσουμε" κατάλληλα στην κατάσχεση:

_Χαλαρώστε τυχόν περιοριστικά ρούχα. Κατάργηση γυαλιά, κατά περίπτωση_ (θα εξαιρούνται τα υπερμετρωπίας). _Ελέγξτε για τη συνείδηση​​. Αν το άτομο είναι αναίσθητο, ελέγξτε αεραγωγών (Ε, μα_! Αν το άτομο είναι αναίσθητο, χωρίς συνείδηση, καλά να πάθει που του κάνουν κατάσχεση).

Στο σάιτ αυτό βρήκα και μερικές πιο κρυπτικές οδηγίες πρώτων βοηθειών που δεν έχω αποκρυπτογραφήσει ακόμα. Αν μπορεί κάποιος ας με βοηθήσει:

_ Πώς να διεξάγετε τον ζημιωθέντα σε απορρίματα κατά τη διάρκεια πρώτων βοηθειών:
_
_Όταν την επαγγελματική ιατρική φροντίδα είναι πολύ μακριά, μπορεί να χρειαστεί να εκκενώσουν ένα τραυματισμένο άτομο από τα σκουπίδια _(κάτι πήρε το αφτί μου για σκουπίδια που βγάζουν λάβα αλλά δεν το πίστευα)_. Μετά την εξασφάλιση της ζημιωθέντα μια γέννα, να φέρουν το άτομο στην ασφάλεια _(για να κάνει μήνυση στον μαιευτήρα)_ ακολουθώντας τα παρακάτω βήματα: Θέση ενός διασώστη στο κεφάλι για να χρησιμεύσει ως ηγέτης και να παρακολουθεί το κεφάλι και τη σταθερότητα του λαιμού_. _Τοποθετήστε τα άλλα διασώστες κατά μήκος των πλευρών των απορριμμάτων, τουλάχιστον δύο σε μια πλευρά, προσπαθεί να κρατήσει τους ανθρώπους από περίπου ίσο ύψος απέναντι από το άλλο. Πιάσε τα σκουπίδια μέσω της κατάλληλης συγκράτησης. Χρησιμοποιήστε όποιο χέρι είναι κατάλληλη για την κατεύθυνση που θα πρέπει να το περπάτημα. Σηκώστε την πρόσκληση του ηγέτη : «Lift , στις 3 - 1, 2 , 3 !»_

Λακωνική η πρόσκληση του ηγέτη. Δίνει μόνο ώρα και ποια ασανσέρ σε πάνε στο δωμάτιο του ξενοδοχείου που μένει. Προσοχή μην πάρετε το ασανσέρ 4, πάει μόνο στο πάρκινγκ. Το μάτι μου πήρε κι άλλα ενδιαφέροντα θέματα αλλά προς το παρόν δεν έχω χρόνο να ασχοληθώ. Επιφυλάσσομαι όμως να διαβάσω εκείνο το "_Πώς να κάνει το χειρισμό Heimlich ένα παιδί_", ακούγεται πολύ ενδιαφέρον και έχει θεαματική εισαγωγή: "_Όσο το παιδί σας είναι ο βήχας..._"

Μέχρι τότε, πάρτε ένα μίνι έπος της σύγχρονης μετάφρασης:

*Πώς να οικοδομήσουμε μια μικρή ράμπα:*

_Αν θα θέλατε να ξέρετε πώς να οικοδομήσουμε μια μικρή ράμπα, ώστε να μπορείτε να το χρησιμοποιήσετε σε ένα τσίμπημα και να το αποθηκεύσετε μακριά όταν δεν χρειάζεται, έχετε έρθει στο σωστό μέρος.

Τα πράγματα που θα χρειαστείτε:
Βαρύ βάρος του σκάφους 
Λωρίδα χαλί
Δέσιμο όπλο και συνδετήρες 
2 κομμάτια χύτευσης 
10 Καρφιά 
Hammer 
Κατσαβίδι 

__Επιλέξτε ένα διοικητικό συμβούλιο που είναι 16 εκατοστά σε πάχος και ότι βρίσκεται μήκους τουλάχιστον πέντε πόδια. Άμμος και την προετοιμασία για την ασφαλή χρήση. Συνδέστε το χαλί στην κορυφή του σκάφους σας, χρησιμοποιώντας βασικό πυροβόλο όπλο και συνδετήρες σας. Βεβαιωθείτε ότι όλες οι συνδετήρες που χρησιμοποιείτε για να συνδέσετε το χαλί σφυρήλατο σε όλη τη διαδρομή στο διοικητικό συμβούλιο. Συνδέστε χύτευση σε κάθε πλευρά του σκάφους, τη σφυρηλάτηση σε ένα καρφί σε κάθε πόδι. Όταν τοποθετείτε το γείσο, βεβαιωθείτε ότι το λίπος άκρη του καλουπιού είναι στο ίδιο επίπεδο με το κάτω μέρος του διαδρόμου σας, έτσι ώστε να δημιουργεί μια ωραία προεξοχή ασφαλείας κατά μήκος των πλευρικών άκρων του διαδρόμου σας.

Συνδέστε μια μικρή ποσότητα αντιολισθητικό υλικό στην κάτω πλευρά του άκρου του εδάφους του κεκλιμένου επιπέδου για να το κρατήσει από την ολίσθηση. Μήπως αυτό χρησιμοποιώντας βασικό πυροβόλο όπλο σας. Ορίστε ένα άκρο του διαδρόμου σας στο έδαφος και το άλλο άκρο του διαδρόμου σας επάνω στο όχημα ή κτίριο. Βεβαιωθείτε ότι υπάρχει τουλάχιστον μια μικρή επιπλέον ράμπα στην κορυφή, έτσι ώστε η ράμπα δεν θα γλιστρήσει προς τα κάτω και να πέσει στο έδαφος._


----------



## natandri (Sep 10, 2014)

> Επιλέξτε ένα διοικητικό συμβούλιο που είναι 16 εκατοστά σε πάχος και ότι βρίσκεται μήκους τουλάχιστον πέντε πόδια.


Ε, ρε, βρεμένο διοικητικό συμβούλιο που τους χρειάζεται...


----------



## bernardina (Sep 11, 2014)

Βρε, Ελληγενή μου, σε λίγο θα χρειαζόμουν ένα _χάιμλιχ παιδί_ για να μου βγάλει το παξιμαδάκι που καρφώθηκε στον καταπιώνα από το γέλιο. Αυτά, παιδί μου, να τα βάζεις στο Χαρούμενο Ξύπνημα, όχι εδώ.


----------



## nickel (Sep 11, 2014)

Καλημέρα. Η μεταφραστική βάση γιατί ξέρει τη _σφυρηλάτηση_ και δεν ξέρει το _hammer_;


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 11, 2014)

Μπορεί να της έπεσε βαρύ το βάρος του σκάφους.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Sep 12, 2014)

Hellegennes said:


> _διατήρησε το εγκέφαλο_


...προσπαθώ, προσπαθώ... μια κουβέντα είναι...


----------



## Zazula (Oct 8, 2014)

Βάζω τον Chrome να μου γκουγκλομεταφράσει ένα γερμανικό σάιτ, και βλέπω πάνω στη φάσα, τέρμα δεξιά, ένα «On the left». _Κοίτα να δεις_, σκέφτομαι, _τούτοι 'δώ κάνουν ακόμη και ενδοσελιδική πλοήγηση!_ Τι έλεγε τελικά;


Spoiler



Links :)


----------



## nickel (Oct 30, 2014)

Ανοίγω ένα φυλλαδιάκι με οδηγίες κινητού και διαβάζω:

«Με μόνο μια βρύση εναντίον...». 

Δηλαδή: With a single tap against... / With just one tap against...

Κατάλαβα, θα το διασκεδάσω.


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 30, 2014)

nickel said:


> Ανοίγω ένα φυλλαδιάκι με οδηγίες κινητού και διαβάζω:
> 
> «Με μόνο μια βρύση εναντίον...».
> 
> ...




Βρύση εναντίον Οθόνης. Ωραίος τίτλος για b-movie.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 30, 2014)

Κι αν σκεφτούμε ότι στις βρύσες screen είναι το φιλτράκι στο άκρο, άπειρες σεναριακές δυνατότητες...


----------



## daeman (Oct 30, 2014)

nickel said:


> ...
> Κατάλαβα, θα το διασκεδάσω.





Zazula said:


> ... άπειρες σεναριακές δυνατότητες...



Untapped possibilities for fun. Speaking of which, here's some pasta fun on the tablet, Chinese style, noodly[SUP]1[/SUP]:






Even with fingers tap dancing on "Κίνηση", the bloody thing refuses to budge. Great Googly Moogly!


----------



## daeman (Nov 3, 2014)




----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 3, 2014)

Take off the broken edge and die.:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## daeman (Nov 3, 2014)

Hellegennes said:


> Take off the broken edge and die.:lol::lol::lol:



...and then a lovely delicious sandwich snack is ready. For cannibals. 

Some Chianti? Anyone?


----------



## nickel (Nov 18, 2014)

Προ ημερών ρώτησα φίλο: «Πώς ξέρεις ότι κάποιος σου έχει δώσει κείμενο που το πέρασε από το translate του Google;» Παλιά φαινόταν από τα κενά διαστήματα που άφηνε πριν από σημεία στίξης, αλλά αυτό νομίζω ότι διορθώθηκε (βαριέμαι να το τεστάρω). Αυτό που σίγουρα δεν κάνει είναι να φτιάχνει σωστά εισαγωγικά και αποστρόφους, όπως γίνεται όταν γράφεις στο Word. Δίνει τα γνωστά 

' και "

αντί για

‘ ’ “ ” « » 


Περιστασιακά μπορεί να υπάρχουν και άλλα στοιχεία που προδίδουν το πέρασμα από Google Translate. Όπως όταν το Μαλέ των Μαλδίβων (Malé κανονικά, αλλά Male στο κείμενό σου) γίνεται Άνδρας στη μετάφραση!
:blink:


----------



## SBE (Dec 3, 2014)

Από ανακοίνωση προγράμματος του Μεγάρου Μουσικής βλέπω και δεν καταλαβαίνω το εξής:

_Με σαφή επιρροή από τους DJs και την παράδοση του turntable, φέρνουμε κοντά σας μια επιλογή από τους πιο «επιδραστικούς» selectors, σε μια σπάνια ανταλλαγή μουσικής, απόψεων και εμπειριών. _

Turntable είναι το πικάπ, τί είναι η παράδοση του πικάπ δεν ξέρω, αλλά επειδή αναφέρει και ντιτζέηδες μάλλον εννοεί αυτά τα κόλπα που κάνουν με τους δίσκους με το χέρι. Αυτοί οι εντός εισαγωγικών επιδραστικοί τί είναι; Influential ή κάτι άλλο που δεν το καταλαβαίνω;


----------



## nickel (Dec 3, 2014)

SBE said:


> Αυτοί οι εντός εισαγωγικών επιδραστικοί τί είναι; Influential ή κάτι άλλο που δεν το καταλαβαίνω;



Ναι
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?11166-influential-επιδραστικός

Αλλά και τα υπόλοιπα καλά τα κατάλαβες. Υπάρχει και ισμός: turntablism.


----------



## daeman (Dec 3, 2014)

nickel said:


> ...
> Αλλά και τα υπόλοιπα καλά τα κατάλαβες. Υπάρχει και ισμός: turntablism.



Και στη Λεξιλογία, πέντε χρόνια τώρα και βάλε, ο πικαπισμός: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?7653&p=89005&viewfull=1#post89005, μόνο που τότε (και τώρα) γραφόταν και turntabulism.

Feed on The DJ's New Lexicon: No longer in the background, _*turntabulism *_has become a musical genre in its own right. Now _skratch _even has its own notational system.
http://www.jimgilliam.com/2001/05/feed_on_the_djs_new.php


Study Turntablism Online at Qbert Skratch University


----------



## daeman (Dec 4, 2014)

SBE said:


> ...
> Turntable είναι το πικάπ, τί είναι η παράδοση του πικάπ δεν ξέρω, αλλά επειδή αναφέρει και ντιτζέηδες μάλλον εννοεί αυτά τα κόλπα που κάνουν με τους δίσκους με το χέρι. ...



C2C - DMC DJ team World Champions 2004 set


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jan 22, 2015)

Μικρό αλλά με αιφνιδίασε και κατουρήθηκα στα γέλια. 
Σε μια φωτό στο φέισμπουκ, μια ισπανόφωνη φίλη σχολιάζει:

"Estás regia amiga"
Οι λέξεις σημαίνουν "είσαι", "βασιλική" και "φίλη", σα να λέμε "Φιλενάδα, είσαι θεά."

Και η εξυπηρετική αυτόματη μετάφραση:

"Είστε φίλος της Royal"


----------



## Zazula (Jan 22, 2015)

AoratiMelani said:


> "Είστε φίλος της Royal"


Της Ségolène; :)


----------



## Zazula (Feb 2, 2015)

Τι θα ήταν ένα σπίτι χωρίς «τρηματώδεις σκώληκες καλωδίων μπαλωμάτων», ε — τι θα ήταν; Γι' αυτό λοιπόν, πάρε κόσμε «σκοινί μπαλωμάτων κατηγορίας 5e» με ριγέ «σακάκι PVC» (άγνωστο αν στάζει) και «γυμνό χαλκό που προσαράσσουν» για «γάτα 5 καλώδιο». Πάρτε λοιπόν μια γάτα Κίνας, τώρα — ή φτιάξτε την diy δική σας (και με δωρεάν δοκιμή τρηματωδών σκωλήκων)!
http://greek.ethernet-patchcables.c...tp-cat5e-patch-cable-fluke-test-for-home.html


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 2, 2015)

Είναι επειδή συνδέουν τον κόσμο μέσω κάθε καλωδίου και το κάνουν πάντα μέσα από την καρδιά.


----------



## SBE (Feb 2, 2015)

Καλώδιο μέσα απ'την καρδιά...


----------



## AoratiMelani (Feb 2, 2015)

Είναι ΓΑΤΑ όμως!


----------



## dharvatis (Feb 3, 2015)

Και το «κιβώτιο χαρτοκιβωτίων» για «συσκευασία λεπτομέρειες» τι σας λέει, ε; :-D


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 17, 2015)

Πρόγευση:

[FONT=&quot]_Τα κοτόπουλα είναι ένα διασκεδαστικό και ανταμείβοντας ζώο να κρατήσει. Καλή διασκέδαση οικοδόμηση νέο σπίτι τους!_[/FONT]

Κυρίως πιάτο:

*Πώς να κάνετε μια Γη berm*

_Ένα berm γη είναι ένα χαρακτηριστικό γνώρισμα εξωραϊσμού που δημιουργεί ένα φράγμα, προσθέτει ενδιαφέρον σε ένα πεδινό τοπίο, βελτιώνει την αποστράγγιση και να διαχωρίσουν περιοχές της γης.​_
Τι χρειάζεστε: 
Τοπίο σήμανση χρώμα ή σπρέι πορτοκαλί μπογιά 
Βρωμιά ή χώμα 
Γαρμπίλι ( προαιρετικό ) 
Καροτσάκι 
Φτυάρι 
Η Γκανιότα 
Dirt παρέμβει 
Κύλινδρο νερού 
Grass σπόρος ή χλοοτάπητα​_ς​​_
Μην ξεχνάτε, παρακαλώ ότι το γαρμπίλι είναι προαιρετικό, η βρωμιά όμως απαραίτητη.
​


----------



## AoratiMelani (Mar 17, 2015)

Παραδοσιακή φαίνεται η συνταγή. Είναι κατάλληλη και για γαιοποίηση άλλων πλανητών;


----------



## SBE (Mar 17, 2015)

Το ς πού το πουλάνε;


----------



## Zazula (Mar 23, 2015)

ΜΕΓΑΛΟΣ ΔΙΑΓΩΝΙΣΜΟΣ από τη Λεξιλογία! :laugh:
Μπείτε εδώ: http://metafrasi-stichon.com/ και πείτε μας ποια ήταν η πιο κουλή μετάφραση στίχων που βρήκατε.


----------



## dharvatis (Mar 23, 2015)

Χαχαχαχαχα!
*When I walk on by, girls be looking like damn he fly*
_Όταν μπαίνω στο από, τα κορίτσια να μοιάζουν με βλασφημία που πετούν_
:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## AoratiMelani (Mar 23, 2015)

Όλα καλά, αλλά γιατί ξαφνικά στο ισπανικά => ελληνικά πετάει μια αγγλικούρα;

Salganse del medio => Get Out του μέσου

Γκιτ μαρή, γκιτ άουτ λέμε!

Κατά τα άλλα, φταίει και το πρωτότυπο, ε, η αλήθεια να λέγεται. Όλο ανορθογραφίες είναι. :cheek:


----------



## Lexoplast (Mar 23, 2015)

Ποίημα αφιερωμένο στη χτεσινή ήττα της Ρεάλ

_Βεβαιωθείτε ότι κρατώ τα μάτια μου για σένα
Σε όλη την ομάδα και τα πράγματα
Ρεάλ παίκτης μου δείξει τόση αγάπη
Η καλύτερη αγάπη έρχεται αργή και μακρά
Μέσα στη νύχτα, κάνοντας τόσο πολλή αγάπη
Σε νεκρό ύπνο, όταν ο ήλιος έρχεται

Μπορεί να κυλήσει ολλανδικά, μπορεί να έχετε το G
Αλλά ναι, τι παίκτης, πέσε στα γόνατα
Ένα κορίτσι σαν κι εμένα στεναγμοί και κραυγές
Δεσποινίδες κακοποιών ξέρουν τι εννοώ_


Make sure I keep my eyes on ya
All over the club and stuff
Real player show me so much love
The best love comes slow and long
Through the night, making so much love
In dead sleep when the sun comes up

You might roll dutch, you might have G's
But so what player, get on your knees
A girl like me moans and screams
Thug misses know what I mean


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 23, 2015)

AoratiMelani said:


> Όλα καλά, αλλά γιατί ξαφνικά στο ισπανικά => ελληνικά πετάει μια αγγλικούρα;
> 
> Salganse del medio => Get Out του μέσου
> 
> ...



Μάλλον γιατί μεταφράζει διαμέσου αγγλικών και το πράγμα κολλάει στην διαδρομή αγγλικά>ελληνικά.


----------



## natandri (Mar 23, 2015)

> Μπείτε εδώ: http://metafrasi-stichon.com/ και πείτε μας ποια ήταν η πιο κουλή μετάφραση στίχων που βρήκατε.



Εκπληκτικό -και χρειαζόμασταν κάτι να μας φτιάχνει το κέφι μέχρι τις Πανελλαδικές...
Ευκολάκι το πρωτότυπο, αλλά η μετάφραση θεϊκή:
*Θα συνδεθεί 16 όστρακα από τριάντα έπρεπε-έξι*


----------



## daeman (Mar 23, 2015)

natandri said:


> Εκπληκτικό -και χρειαζόμασταν κάτι να μας φτιάχνει το κέφι μέχρι τις Πανελλαδικές...
> Ευκολάκι το πρωτότυπο, αλλά η μετάφραση θεϊκή:
> *Θα συνδεθεί 16 όστρακα από τριάντα έπρεπε-έξι*





daeman said:


> Από τις ολκωτές σάλπιγγες του ξιφία:
> 
> _16 shells from a Thirty-Ought Six_ - Tom Waits


Και ένα μαύρο κοράκι κρυφά μέσα
Μια τρύπα στον ουρανό στο νερό
Έτσι πέρασα όλα τα κουμπιά μου σε ένα
Παλιά πακέτο μουλάρι
Και έκανα με μια σκάλα από
Ένα πιόνι κατάστημα μαρίμπα
Και εγώ έγειρε εναντίον
Ένα δέντρο πικραλίδα

Πίκρα Πικραλίδα σκέτη, άβραστη.


----------



## natandri (Mar 23, 2015)

> Originally Posted by daeman View Post
> Από τις ολκωτές σάλπιγγες του ξιφία:



Τι τις θέλουμε τις μηχανικές μεταφράσεις, λοιπόν; Αφού και οι ανθρώπινες το ίδιο γέλιο βγάζουν -άκου ολκωτή σάλπιγγα το τρομπόνι!


----------



## Zazula (Mar 23, 2015)

They gon' drop > Θα κυβέρνηση της Νιγηρίας πτώση  :woot:

ΥΓ http://www.acronymfinder.com/Government-of-Nigeria-(GON).html


----------



## daeman (Mar 23, 2015)

natandri said:


> Τι τις θέλουμε τις μηχανικές μεταφράσεις, λοιπόν; Αφού και οι ανθρώπινες το ίδιο γέλιο βγάζουν -άκου ολκωτή σάλπιγγα το τρομπόνι!



Και όμως, λεγόταν και γραφόταν. Η "ολκωτή σάλπιγγα" έχει ακόμα και σήμερα 15 διαδικτυακά ευρήματα και η "ολκωτή σάλπιγξ" άλλα 12.

π.χ. 

Ολκωτή σάλπιγξ - Η μεγαλοπρέπεια στον ήχο
Σ΄ αυτήν την κατηγορία των οργάνων ανήκει και η ολκωτή σάλπιγξ ή κοινώς τρομπόνι. 

Στη νεότερη εποχή η ορχήστρα είναι: α) ο χώρος που βρίσκεται ανάμεσα στη σκηνή και την πλατεία και που προορίζεται για τους μουσικούς και β) ομάδα μουσικών με τα όργανά τους. Τα όργανα μιας τέτοιας ομάδας μπορεί να είναι έγχορδα, πνευστά (ξύλινα ή χάλκινα) και κρουστά. Η σύνθεση και η αναλογία των οργάνων γνώρισε πολλές μεταβολές από τους μεγάλους μουσικούς Μπετόβεν, Μότσαρτ κ.ά. Οι ο. διακρίνονται σε μεγάλες με κανονική σύνθεση και σε μικρές με έγχορδα. Η μεγάλη ο. αποτελείται συνήθως από τα εξής μουσικά όργανα: 16 πρώτα βιολιά και άλλα τόσα δεύτερα, 12 βιόλες, 10 βιολοντσέλα, 8 βαθύχορδα, 3 αυλούς, 1 πίκολο, 3 οξύαυλους, 1 αγγλικό κέρας, 3 ευθύαυλους, 1 βαθύ ευθύαυλο, 3 βαρύαυλους, 1 αντιβαρύαυλο, 4 κόρνα, 4 τούμπες, 1 βαθύφωνη τούμπα, 3 σάλπιγγες, 1 βαθιά σάλπιγγα, 3 οξύφωνες ολκωτές σάλπιγγες, 1 βαρύτονη ολκωτή σάλπιγγα, 1 βαθύφωνη ολκωτή σάλπιγγα, 2 ζευγάρια τύμπανα, 1 τρίγωνο, 1 κύμβαλο, 1 μεγάλο στρατιωτικό τύμπανο, 6 άρπες και διάφορα άλλα βοηθητικά όργανα.
http://www.livepedia.gr/index.php/Ορχήστρα





Δημήτρης Μπρόβας, «Ελληνική μουσική ορολογία: γένεση, εξέλιξη, ωρίμανση» Αθήνα, Ωδείο «Μουσικοί ορίζοντες», 2007

Βρείτε τώρα και τους ευθύαυλους, τους βαρύαυλους και τους οξύαυλους. Στο Ωδείο Αθηνών.

The horn section, by the thousand hornless deer, dear. :devil:


----------



## dharvatis (Mar 29, 2015)

Machine translation forces major Japanese publishing company into bankruptcy

*Publisher Takeda Random House Japan Co., Ltd Bankrupt, Liabilities of 930 million Yen*
[...]
In August 2011, the discovery of numerous unedited machine translation passages in a biography of physicist Albert Einstein lead to a recall.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 29, 2015)

dharvatis said:


> Machine translation forces major Japanese publishing company into bankruptcy
> 
> *Publisher Takeda Random House Japan Co., Ltd Bankrupt, Liabilities of 930 million Yen*
> [...]
> In August 2011, the discovery of numerous unedited machine translation passages in a biography of physicist Albert Einstein lead to a recall.



Έκαναν δηλαδή μετάφραση με μηχανάκι; Γι' αυτό το όνομα της εταιρείας είναι random;:)


----------



## dharvatis (Apr 10, 2015)

Νομίζετε ότι πίνετε τον καφέ σας σε κούπα; Αμ δε!


----------



## dharvatis (Apr 23, 2015)

Ο κακομοίρης ο Oliver Queen...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 23, 2015)

Και όχι Ελιάρ Βασίλισσα;


----------



## SBE (Apr 24, 2015)

_Το όνομά μου είναι Όλιβερ, βασίλισσα_, είπε ο γεναίος ιππότης που όντας εξ Αμερικής, δεν είχε μάθει ακόμα σαβουάρ βιβρ και δεν ξερε ότι την Ελισάβετ δεν την φωνάζεις βασίλισσα, όπως δεν φωνάζεις τα γκαρσόνια Γκαρσόν! και τους μανάβηδες Μανάβη!


----------



## AoratiMelani (Apr 27, 2015)

Εσείς σε τι χρώμα το θέλετε;

Κράτησα και screenshot γιατί φοβάμαι μην το διορθώσουν. Δεν βρίσκεις κάθε μέρα τέτοια κουρτίνα.



Spoiler







EDIT: είδα και μερικά άλλα σε παρόμοιο στυλ, επειδή βγάζει το facebook συνειρμικά σχετικές σελίδες, και σκέφτομαι τώρα μήπως είναι κάτι στημένο ή κάτι πολύ κοινότυπο κι εγώ νομίζω ότι ανακάλυψα την Αμερική; Άμα είναι σβήστε το, no problem


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2015)

Καλησπέρα, AoratiMelani, και καλωσήρθες στη Λεξιλογία!


----------



## AoratiMelani (Apr 27, 2015)

Καλά λέγαν οι αρχαίοι, ουδέν καινόν... καλά που δεν έβαλα τα άλλα με τα οπίσθια (μετά συγχωρήσεως).


----------



## SBE (Apr 27, 2015)

Μην ανησυχείς Μελ. Οι κουρτίνες για το φυτώριο είναι καινοφανείς και εξίσου αστείες (nursery έλεγε προφανώς, παιδικό δωμάτιο). 
Βλέπουμε επίσης ότι η ναυτιλία GR (της Ελλάδας δηλαδή) χτυπήθηκε βάναυσα απο την κρίση αφού αξίζει μόλις 20 ευρώ και κάτι.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Apr 28, 2015)

Ναι κι εγώ ξετρελάθηκα, επιτέλους κουρτίνες για το φυτώριό μου! 

Ξέρεις τι παθαίνω με αυτά; Με καταλαμβάνουν εξαπίνης και χέζομαι στο γέλιο και μετά θέλω να τα μοιραστώ με το σύμπαν.


----------



## natandri (Jun 3, 2015)

Το βρήκα σε ιστοσελίδα ελληνικού πανεπιστημίου, σε περιγραφή μεταπτυχιακού προγράμματος και πολύ στεναχωρέθηκα -θα μπορούσε κάλλιστα να φιλοξενηθεί στο νήμα για την έρμη την ελληνική εκπαίδευση που νοσεί...

...We will begin our study with general considerations of anthropological models of different types of
cultures. We will next construct our own models for the cultures of ancient Greece. After this we will study
cultures which are similar to those of ancient Greece. I will lead the class to an intensive examination of the
ancient Maya, which is a culture which shows several similarities to the cultures of Classical period Greece. We will
end the class by developing methods to conduct cross-cultural analysis of ancient Greece and the Maya.
I will give lectures in class and I am also assigning readings for the lectures. We will meet once a week for
13 classes. There will be individual presentations on various topics, which will be given by the students. There is a
research paper, at least 20 pages. You may write the paper in Greek. You will be graded on class participation,
your presentation, and your paper.

...Θα ξεκινήσουμε τη μελέτη μας με τις γενικές παρατηρήσεις των ανθρωπολογικών μοντέλων
διαφορετικών τύπων των πολιτισμών. Εμείς θα κατασκευάσει το επόμενο δικά της μοντέλα μας για τους
πολιτισμούς της αρχαίας Ελλάδα. Μετά από αυτό θα μελετήσουμε κουλτούρες οι οποίες είναι παρόμοιες με
εκείνες της αρχαίας Ελλάδα. Θα οδηγήσει την τάξη σε μια εντατική εξέταση των αρχαίων Μάγια, η οποία είναι
μια κουλτούρα η οποία παρουσιάζει αρκετές ομοιότητες με τους πολιτισμούς της κλασικής εποχής Ελλάδα. Θα
ολοκληρώσουμε την τάξη με την ανάπτυξη μεθόδων για τη διεξαγωγή διαπολιτισμική ανάλυση αρχαία Ελλάδα
και τη Μάγια.
Θα δώσει διαλέξεις στην τάξη και είμαι ανάθεση και αναγνώσεις για τις διαλέξεις. Εμείς θα συνεδριάζει
μία φορά την εβδομάδα για 13 κατηγορίες. Θα υπάρξουν μεμονωμένες παρουσιάσεις για διάφορα θέματα, τα
οποία θα πρέπει να δοθεί από τους μαθητές. Υπάρχει μια ερευνητική εργασία, τουλάχιστον 20 σελίδες. Μπορείτε
να γράψετε το χαρτί στα ελληνικά. Θα βαθμολογούνται για συμμετοχή στην τάξη, την παρουσίασή σας, και το
χαρτί σας.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 3, 2015)

Ε, ας δώσουμε και *τον σύνδεσμο* (όλη η ντροπή δική τους).


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jun 4, 2015)

Και είναι σε pdf, που σημαίνει ότι το πέρασαν απ' το μηχανάκι, το έκαμανα κοπιπάστα και το ενσωμάτωσαν στο κείμενό τους. Κρίμα.

Το να βάζεις δυνατότητα αυτόματης μετάφρασης στη σελίδα σου επειδή δεν προκάμεις ή δεν σου φτάνουν τα λεφτά να μεταφράσεις κανονικά, το καταλαβαίνω. Το να παίρνεις το αυτόματο και να το χρησιμοποιείς για "να βάλεις έστω κάτι" είναι πολύ κρίμα.

Υπέφερα τρελά από αυτό στο site για τη Ναύπακτο που είχα μεταφράσει στα Ισπανικά, διότι οι άνθρωποι βιάζονταν να παραδώσουν το έργο κι επειδή οι μεταφράσεις αργούσαν (όχι από δική μου υπαιτιότητα - εγώ ανέλαβα από τον προηγούμενο που την κοπάνησε) έβαλαν μια μηχανική μετάφραση ώστε "να έχει κάτι" η σελίδα μέσα μέχρι να μπει η μετάφραση. Έλα όμως που αυτό το κάτι, θες λόγω φόρτου εργασίας, θες λόγω τεχνικών προβλημάτων, έμεινε στη θέση του πάνω από χρόνο! Τους το είπα, το διόρθωσαν, αλλά κάτι παίχτηκε και ξαναεμφανίστηκαν τα παλιά, και άντε πάλι ξανά. Ντρεπόμουν να το λινκάρω σε γνωστούς. Τέλος καλό όλα καλά, και κατανοητό το πώς μπορεί κανείς να μπλέξει, αλλά είναι πολύ κρίμα να δίνει κανείς τέτοια εικόνα σε ένα κατά τα άλλα προσεγμένο site.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jul 25, 2015)

Σε κάποιους υπότιτλους που κυκλοφορούν στο δίκτυο για το επεισόδιο Did We Invent God? της σειράς Through the Wormhole βλέπουμε διάφορα ανατριχώδη με αποκορύφωμα κτγμ το εξής:

and every civilization on earth
people perform religious rituals
boldest trapped
eachdollars shirts and chopped
christians that tax

Τις πρώτες δυο σειρές σας τις άφησα για να προσπαθήσετε να μαντέψετε τι λένε οι άλλες. Αν είστε παλικάρια, παλέψτε το χωρίς να δειτε το βίντεο (είναι στο 00:24). Να το πάρει το ποτάμι; 


Spoiler



In every civilization on earth, people perform religious rituals.
Buddhists chant.
Hindus draw shapes in chalk.
Christians baptize.

(το σενάριο της σειράς από εδώ)


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jul 27, 2015)

Ας μου λύσει κάποιος τρεις απορίες:
1. Είναι ή δεν είναι μηχανική η παρακάτω μετάφραση;
2. Αν είναι, πάει ελληνικά προς αγγλικά ή το αντίστροφο; ή μήπως και τα δύο από άλλη γλώσσα;
3. Πώς έξι άτομα ισούνται με δύο ζευγάρια; Και κυρίως, γιατί πρέπει να είναι ντε και σώνει γκέι τα ζευγάρια; 

Τα διαμερίσματα με θέα θάλασσα είναι ένα παραθαλάσσιο συγκρότημα επτά (7) επιπλωμένων διαμερισμάτων κατηγορίας δύο κλειδιών κτισμένα στο κέντρο της πιο γνωστής παραλίας ** ΠΑΠΙΚΙΝΟΥ** στο λιμάνι του Αδάμαντα Μήλου. Όλα τα διαμερίσματα είναι εξοπλισμένα με κουζίνα και όλα τα απαραίτητα για αυτή. Τα μονόχωρα διαθέτουν 1 Α/C και τα τρίχωρα διαθέτουν (3) Α/C επίσης διαθέτουν επίγεια και δορυφορική λήψη, WΙ-FI ΙΝΤΕRNET, χρηματοκιβώτιο τα μεγάλα διαμερίσματα (Α, Α1, D) μπορούν να φιλοξενήσουν μέχρι (6) άτομα ή (2) φιλικά ζευγάρια.

Apartments with sea view is a beachfront complex seven (7) apartments category two keys located in the center of the most well known beach ** Papikinou ** the port of Milos. All apartments are equipped with kitchen and all necessary for this. The single feature 1 A/C and the three rooms available (3) A/C also have terrestrial and satellite reception, WI-FI INTERNET, safe large apartments (A, A1, D) can accommodate up to (6) persons or (2) Gay couples.


----------



## nickel (Jul 27, 2015)

Προκαλείς τα ντετεκτιβίστικα γλωσσικά αντανακλαστικά μας. Με ένα γρήγορο κοίταγμα θα έλεγα ότι γράφτηκε στα αγγλικά και στα ελληνικά έγινε πρόχειρη μετάφραση. Όχι κακοδιορθωμένη μηχανική, αλλά πρόχειρη. Τα «γκέι ζευγάρια» είναι έτσι στο αγγλικό, αλλά ίσως θεωρήθηκε πολύ προχώ για άλλους λαούς και έτσι αυτό αποδόθηκε σαν «φιλικά ζευγάρια» στις άλλες τρεις γλώσσες.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jul 27, 2015)

nickel said:


> Τα «γκέι ζευγάρια» είναι έτσι στο αγγλικό, αλλά ίσως θεωρήθηκε πολύ προχώ για άλλους λαούς και έτσι αυτό αποδόθηκε σαν «φιλικά ζευγάρια» στις άλλες τρεις γλώσσες.


Το σκέφτηκα κι αυτό, αλλά μετά σκέφτηκα, τι καθιστά ένα δωμάτιο πιο κατάλληλο για γκέι ζευγάρια; και τι τον κόφτει τον ιδιοκτήτη τι λογής ζευγάρια θα πάνε; ας είναι και ζευγάρια εξωγήινων, φτάνει να πληρώνουν, σωστά; άσε που η Μήλος δεν είναι τέτοιου τύπου νησί (και δη η συγκεκριμένη παραλία, απ' ό,τι μου είπαν είναι μάλλον οικογενειακή). Πιο πιθανό μου φαίνεται το φιλικό να έγινε γκέι με κάποιον μυστηριώδη μηχανισμό που δεν μπορώ να σκεφτώ τώρα (αχ αυτή η ζέστη... λιώνει ο εγκέφαλός μου).


----------



## nickel (Jul 27, 2015)

AoratiMelani said:


> (αχ αυτή η ζέστη... λιώνει ο εγκέφαλός μου).



Ζητάς κι απ' τον πουρό να γίνει Πουαρό...


----------



## daeman (Jul 27, 2015)

AoratiMelani said:


> ... άσε που η Μήλος δεν είναι τέτοιου τύπου νησί (και δη η συγκεκριμένη παραλία, απ' ό,τι μου είπαν είναι μάλλον οικογενειακή). ...



Επιβεβαιώνω για την Παπικινού· είναι η μεγάλη παραλία του Αδάμαντα, ανατολικά απ' το λιμάνι (η μικρή είναι η Λαγκάδα, δυτικά), καθόλου ιν, καθόλου μουράτη ή γκλαμουράτη, καθόλου μοναχική ή απομονωμένη, τουλάχιστον σε σύγκριση με τις υπόλοιπες 50 του νησιού (έτσι λένε οι ντόπιοι, εγώ έχω πάει μόνο σε καμιά εικοσαριά, πολύ καλές όλες και με μεγάλη ποικιλία), χωρίς καμία φήμη ότι γκέι άνθρωποι συχνάζουν ιδιαίτερα εκεί, απ' ό,τι μου λέει φίλος που μένει στον Αδάμαντα 25 χρόνια.


----------



## SBE (Jul 27, 2015)

Έξι άτομα ή δύο γκέι ζευγάρια, λέει βρε Νίκελ. Σου φαίνεται λογική επιλογή; Έξι ό,τι νάναι, οικογένεια, παρέα, τρία ζευγάρια (γκέι ή μη), μισή μαντολινάτα, σεξτέτο πνευστών κλπ αλλά τα άλλα δωμάτια τα φυλάει αποκλειστικά για δύο γκέι ζευγάρια; Δηλαδή αν πάει μια γυναίκα με τρία παιδιά θα της πει όχι δε σου νοικιάζω;


----------



## Themis (Jul 28, 2015)

Το πραγματικό νόημα είναι προφανές: οικογένεια _έως_ 6 ατόμων (εννοείται, με μικρά παιδιά), ή δύο φιλικά ζευγάρια (αλλά όχι τρία, δηλαδή δεν υπάρχει υποδομή για έξι ενήλικες). Τα ζευγάρια θα πρέπει "να έχουν φιλικές σχέσεις", όπως λέει και το γαλλικό: αν το δώσει σε ένα ζευγάρι, δεν θα μπορεί να τους επιβάλει και ένα άλλο, άσχετο προς αυτούς ζευγάρι. Για να το πούμε αλλιώς: αν δύο ζευγάρια συμφωνήσουν ότι θέλουν να το μοιραστούν, το κατάστημα δεν έχει πρόβλημα. Ή ακόμα πιο λιανά: υπάρχουν δύο διπλά κρεβάτια και δύο οιονεί κρεβατάκια (π.χ. μέτριων διαστάσεων καναπέδες). Όλα αυτά βάσει της κοινής λογικής, στην οποία αδυνατεί να ενταχθεί η πρόβλεψη για γκέι ζευγάρια. Μάλλον δεν πρόκειται για μηχανική μετάφραση, αλλά για ανθρώπινη μετάφραση (προς τα αγγλικά) από αυτοσχέδιο μεταφραστή που έχει πάθει κοκομπλόκο με την πολιτική ορθότητα ή απλώς κάνει πλάκα.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jul 28, 2015)

Αυτό που λέει ο Θέμης: μάλλον έχει δύο δωμάτια και σε κάθε δωμάτιο ένα διπλό κρεβάτι και ένα μονό κρεβάτι έξτρα αν χρειαστεί ή ένα καναπεδοκρέβατο ή κάτι τέτοιο. Γι' αυτό πρέπει να είναι είτε οικογένειες είτε ζευγάρια - τέλος πάντων έτσι το φαντάζεται ο ποιητής. 

Στο αναμεταξύ έλαβα ένα μήνυμα από μυστηριώδη γνωστό άγνωστο σχετικά με το νήμα. Το αναρτώ με την άδειά του:


> Δεν ξέρω αν όντως έχει σχέση, αλλά η απόδοση στο G-translate από τα αγγλικά στα ουγγρικά κι από εκεί στα ελληνικά δίνει "φιλικό ζευγάρι". Κάτι παρόμοιο πάει να κάνει και με την σειρά αγγλικά>τούρκικα>ελληνικά.


----------



## nickel (Jul 28, 2015)

Καλημέρα. Η λύση είναι εδώ:



Spoiler



http://www.apartmentswithview.com/gr/contact.php



Παίρνεις τηλέφωνο και ρωτάς: «Συγκνώμη, αλλά το αγγλικό σελίντα σας γκράφει ότι το ντιαμέρισμα “can accommodate up to (6) persons or (2) Gay couples”. Εμείς είμαστε ένα στρέιτ καπλ και ένα γκέι. Μπορούμε να έρθουμε; Το γκέι καπλ ρωτάει, μπορούν να φέρουν και το σκυλάκι τους;».


----------



## nickel (Aug 6, 2015)

Καλημέρες. Νομίζω ότι σ' αυτό το νήμα ανήκει το μικρό αριστούργημα που μου έστειλαν. Το αγγλικό άρθρο ανήκει στο Μπλούμπεργκ και το βρίσκουμε εδώ. Ο τίτλος λέει: «In Cash-Starved Greece, Plastic Casts Light Into Shadow Economy», χοντρικά: «Σε μια Ελλάδα χωρίς μετρητά το πλαστικό χρήμα ρίχνει φως ελπίδας στη σκιώδη οικονομία». 

Τι έφτιαξε η γκουγκλομετάφραση για το δελτίο του Star; Ιδού:


----------



## SBE (Aug 6, 2015)

Δεν μπορείς να πεις όμως, έχει κάτι από μυστήριο. Τα πλαστικά καλούπια φωτίζουν τη σκιώδη οικονομία. 

Όμως το έχουν επιμεληθεί, γιατί ιδού τί μου βγάζει το Google Translate: 

_Σε μετρητά -πεινασμένο Ελλάδα, Πλαστικά Εκμαγείων φως στη σκιά Οικονομία_


----------



## AoratiMelani (Aug 9, 2015)

Μεταφράζω ένα κείμενο ξενάγησης από τα Ελληνικά στα Ισπανικά, ψάχνω να βρω πώς λένε την Αιξωνή και πέφτω πάνω σε αυτό. Στην αρχή χάρηκα, μετά μου πετάχτηκαν τα μάτια έξω. Όσοι ξέρετε Ισπανικά απολαύστε, για τους άλλους λυπάμαι, απλά δεν περιγράφεται (η ποίηση χάνει στη μετάφραση :cheek: ).


----------



## SBE (Aug 9, 2015)

Tα ισπανικά μου είναι πτωχά, αλλά κατάλαβα ότι η Αιξωνή είναι οίδημα και φλεγμονή της Αθήνας (κάποιου δεν του αρέσει η περιοχή) και μετά ακολουθεί μια μεγάλη παράγραφος που περιγράφει κάτι αγροτικό και ακαταλαβίστικο.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Oct 28, 2015)

Από το φέισμπουκ: 


> Hello everyone ✌ I'm an Egyptian student and looking for someone to practice English with, and i can teach you arabic as well � so who is interested �
> Γεια σε όλους ✌ είμαι αιγύπτιος μαθητής και ψάχνει για κάποιον να με πράξη τα αγγλικά, και μπορώ να σε διδάξω fyrom όπως �ποιος ενδιαφέρεται �


Όλα τα καταλαβαίνω, εκείνα τα έρμα τα Αραβικά πώς έγιναν ΠΓΔΜ;


----------



## AoratiMelani (Apr 12, 2016)

Στο ίδιο κλίμα με το προηγούμενο, ανάρτηση στην ομάδα Language Exchange Club Athens στο facebook:


> Bonsoir à tous!
> Cette semaine le groupe français ne se rencontrera pas à Panormou comme d'habitude mais à Kolonaki!
> Comme le festival du film francophone a lieu à Athènes, on va voir tous ensemble le film Belles Familles au cinéma Embassy à 20h!
> 
> ...


Μπορεί κανείς να λύσει το μυστήριο του γιατί η αυτόματη μετάφραση αποδίδει το Panormou ως Μοναστηράκι; Ρε μπας και τη μπέρδεψε με την Πανδρόσου; :woot:


----------



## nickel (Apr 12, 2016)

Αυτό είναι το μεταφραστήρι του Facebook; Γιατί της Google δεν κάνει τέτοιο λάθος. (Κάνει άλλα ωραία: «θα δούμε την ταινία μαζί Μπέλλες κινηματογράφο Οικογένειες Πρεσβεία στο 20h!»)


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 12, 2016)

Και τα δυο μεταφραστήρια συμπληρωματικά αξιοποιούν αποδόσεις χρηστών. Νομίζω εκεί οφείλονται αυτά.


----------



## dharvatis (Apr 27, 2016)

Τελικά είναι;


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 28, 2016)

Τίποτα που δεν λύνεται με μια σύνδεση της λεπτής ρύθμισης, αφού συνδέσεις τακτικά την αντέ*νν*α (γιατί χωρίς αντιστρεψιμότητα θα ήταν ακατανόητο).


----------



## dharvatis (Apr 28, 2016)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Alexandra (May 19, 2016)

Δώστε και λίγη άσφαλτο στα ζώα σας, θα τους κάνει καλό, ισχυρίζονται αυτοί. Δεν έχω καταφέρει να βρω για ποιο πράγμα μιλάνε.


----------



## AoratiMelani (May 19, 2016)

Το σίγουρο πάντως είναι ότι με το προϊόν αυτό θα βελτιωθεί το κάρμα του σκύλου σου. Ίσως, ας πούμε, μετεμψυχωθεί σε γάτα.


----------



## Lefki (May 19, 2016)

Alexandra said:


> Δώστε και λίγη άσφαλτο στα ζώα σας, θα τους κάνει καλό, ισχυρίζονται αυτοί. Δεν έχω καταφέρει να βρω για ποιο πράγμα μιλάνε.



Να βρέθηκε άραγε κάποιο _bitumen/bituminous_ στο πέρασμα από γλώσσα σε γλώσσα και να εκτόπισε τον σωστό όρο; Όσο για τις λεπτομέρειες της διαδρομής από λ.χ. το βιταμινούχο στο ασφαλτούχο, δεν έχω (προς το παρόν τουλάχιστον) την παραμικρή ιδέα.

Θα 'θελα να 'ξερα, αυτός που θα διαβάσει την περιγραφή με το ασφαλτικό, θα προβληματιστεί άραγε ή θα σπεύσει να αγοράσει το προϊόν;


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 19, 2016)

Η μετάφραση είναι πάντως προφανώς αυτόματη.


----------



## Lefki (May 19, 2016)

Αναζήτησα το προϊόν αυτό σε όλες τις γλώσσες που διαθέτει ο ιστότοπος. Με εξαίρεση τα ισπανικά, τα πορτογαλικά, και τα ελληνικά, ο όρος που αντιστοιχεί στο "ασφαλτικά" αποδίδεται ως mineral (στις διάφορες μορφολογικές παραλλαγές του). Μεταλλικά στοιχεία, λοιπόν, και όχι προϊόν απόσταξης πετρελαίου πρέπει να είναι το μυστηριώδες συστατικό στο διαφημιζόμενο σκεύασμα. Στην ισπανική απόδοση όμως βρίσκουμε τον τύπο "bituminosa (premezcla)" και στα πορτογαλικά "betuminosa (premix)".

Δεδομένου ότι η λατινική ρίζα min(eral)- ζει και βασιλεύει στις ρωμανικές γλώσσες και θα απέδιδε σωστά το ζητούμενο νόημα, ως πρώτη και αυτονόητη επιλογή ακόμη και αυτόματου μηχανισμού μετάφρασης, είναι απορίας άξιον (για μένα τουλάχιστον) το ότι παραγκωνίστηκε από μια (εν προκειμένω) "μαρκαρισμένη" κατηγορία.

Αλλά μάλλον εμένα κάτι μου διαφεύγει διότι, αν και χρονίως προβληματισμένη, δεν είμαι άσφαλτη... :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 19, 2016)

Το μόνο που μπορώ να σκεφτώ, επειδή το όνομα αυτής της KRYMFARMA κάπως σε εταιρεία σλαβικής προέλευσης μου κάνει· είτε από την Κριμαία, είτε από το όνομα Κρούμος, ότι το μπέρδεμα έγινε από το κυριλλικό αλφάβητο. Βέβαια, και οι σλαβικές λέξεις битум/витамин διαφέρουν αισθητά, αλλά...


----------



## Zazula (May 20, 2016)

Δίπλα-δίπλα τα κείμενα (EL vs PT vs ES):


KRYMFARMA, CHP Foscal-ασφαλτικά Πρόμιγμα-βιταμίνη για σκύλους, γάτες και γουνοφόρων ζώων 300γρ|BIOFAKTOR Foscal - Premix vitamínico-mineral, suplemento de dieta para cães e gatos 300g|BIOFAKTOR Foscal -mezcla de vitaminas para perros, gatos u otros animales pequeños 300g
Πιστοποιημένα ασφαλτικά Πρόμιγμα-βιταμίνη για σκύλους, γάτες και γουνοφόρων ζώων. Φαρμακούχες ζωοτροφή Foscal περιλαμβάνει ένα σύνολο απαραίτητα ανόργανα άλατα και βιταμίνες του συμπλέγματος Β που περιέχονται στη ζύμη.|Certificado betuminosa premix vitamina para cães, gatos e animais de pêlo. Medicado alimentando coisas Foscal inclui um conjunto de minerais necessários e vitaminas do complexo B contidas no fermento.|Certificado bituminosa premezcla de vitaminas para perros, gatos y animales de peletería. Foscal medicados en materia de alimentación incluye un conjunto de minerales necesarios y vitaminas del grupo B contenidas en la levadura.
Πρόμιγμα FOSCAL ® συμπληρώνει ασφαλτικά ελλείψεις-επιδεινώθηκε συχνά χρησιμοποιούνται βιταμίνη ζωοτροφών. Σταθεροποιεί το σύστημα ορυκτών οικονομία του ζώου. Στην αναπαραγωγή των σκύλων, γάτων και γούνα ζώων επηρεάζει την ευρωστία στις γυναίκες, μειώνει τη θνησιμότητα και εξασφαλίζουν τη σωστή ανάπτυξη των κουταβιών. Βελτιώνει την υγεία και μέσω της καλύτερης χρήσης Κάρμα-βελτίωση της υγείας των ζώων. Προλαμβάνει ορισμένες ασθένειες του δέρματος.|FOSCAL premix ® complementa betuminosos vitamina usada frequentemente se deteriorou a escassez alimentar. Estabiliza o sistema de economia mineral do animal. Na criação de cães, gatos e peles animais afeta a solidez nas fêmeas, diminui a mortalidade e garantir o bom desenvolvimento dos filhotes. Melhora a saúde e através da melhor utilização de karma-melhorar a saúde dos animais. Previne certas doenças da pele.|Premezcla FOSCAL ® complementa bituminosa vitamina a menudo usados se deterioró la escasez de alimento. Estabiliza el sistema de economía mineral del animal. En la cría de perros, gatos y pieles animales afecta la solidez en las hembras, disminuyen la mortalidad y garantizar el correcto desarrollo de los cachorros. Mejora la salud y a través de mejor uso del karma-mejorar la salud de los animales. Previene ciertas enfermedades de la piel.


----------



## Rogerios (May 20, 2016)

drsiebenmal said:


> Το μόνο που μπορώ να σκεφτώ, επειδή το όνομα αυτής της KRYMFARMA κάπως σε εταιρεία σλαβικής προέλευσης μου κάνει· είτε από την Κριμαία, είτε από το όνομα Κρούμος, ότι το μπέρδεμα έγινε από το κυριλλικό αλφάβητο. Βέβαια, και οι σλαβικές λέξεις битум/витамин διαφέρουν αισθητά, αλλά...



Η εταιρία εδρεύει στην οδό Σεβαστουπόλεως, στη Συμφερόπολη της Κριμαίας.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 20, 2016)

Rogerios said:


> Η εταιρία εδρεύει στην οδό Σεβαστουπόλεως, στη Συμφερόπολη της Κριμαίας.




Χα! Δεν το είδα....


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (May 24, 2016)

Έπρεπε να είχα διαβάσει αυτό το νήμα σε δόσεις... Ασθμαίνω ακόμα.

Τα σχόλια περιττεύουν, αλλά έχω μια παρατήρηση:



Hellegennes said:


> Στο σάιτ αυτό βρήκα και μερικές πιο κρυπτικές οδηγίες πρώτων βοηθειών που δεν έχω αποκρυπτογραφήσει ακόμα. Αν μπορεί κάποιος ας με βοηθήσει:
> 
> _ Πώς να διεξάγετε τον ζημιωθέντα σε απορρίματα κατά τη διάρκεια πρώτων βοηθειών:
> _
> _Όταν την επαγγελματική ιατρική φροντίδα είναι πολύ μακριά, μπορεί να χρειαστεί να εκκενώσουν ένα τραυματισμένο άτομο από τα σκουπίδια _(κάτι πήρε το αφτί μου για σκουπίδια που βγάζουν λάβα αλλά δεν το πίστευα)_. Μετά την εξασφάλιση της ζημιωθέντα μια γέννα, να φέρουν το άτομο στην ασφάλεια _(για να κάνει μήνυση στον μαιευτήρα)_ ακολουθώντας τα παρακάτω βήματα: Θέση ενός διασώστη στο κεφάλι για να χρησιμεύσει ως ηγέτης και να παρακολουθεί το κεφάλι και τη σταθερότητα του λαιμού_. _Τοποθετήστε τα άλλα διασώστες κατά μήκος των πλευρών των απορριμμάτων, τουλάχιστον δύο σε μια πλευρά, προσπαθεί να κρατήσει τους ανθρώπους από περίπου ίσο ύψος απέναντι από το άλλο. Πιάσε τα σκουπίδια μέσω της κατάλληλης συγκράτησης. Χρησιμοποιήστε όποιο χέρι είναι κατάλληλη για την κατεύθυνση που θα πρέπει να το περπάτημα. Σηκώστε την πρόσκληση του ηγέτη : «Lift , στις 3 - 1, 2 , 3 !»_



Απάντηση δεν είδα, οπότε θα φανώ χρήσιμος (σαρκασμός προαιρετικός) και θα την προσφέρω εγώ, αν και ενάμισι χρόνο αργότερα μάλλον την έχει ήδη βρει ο Ελληγέννης: _litter_ είναι ένα είδος φορείου. Το ήξερα ως status symbol των αρχαίων, αλλά κι αυτό μας κάνει.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 20, 2016)

Έψαχνα να προσλάβω έναν υγιή κωδωνοκρούστη και, πάνω που χάρηκα που είχα ευρήματα, τελικά ήταν μούφα: 


Ο ιστότοπος είναι κανονικό περιβόλι — consume with moderation μη μου πάθετε και τίποτα.  Προς το παρόν αφήνω εδώ τα πιο αμίμητα:


> Θα πάρω τις λεπτομέρειες καταδίωξης όταν τα σκάφη διαταγής μου;
> Ναι, αφότου στείλαμε τα αγαθά, προσφέρουμε τον αριθμό καταδίωξης σύντομα σε απευθείας σύνδεση.
> 
> Έξυπνα μέρη: ομιλητής, κωδωνοκρούστης, εγχώριο κουμπί, κάμερα, δονητής [...] τηλεφωνικές προστατευτικές περιπτώσεις κυττάρων, που επισκευάζει τα εργαλεία


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jun 21, 2016)

Zazula said:


> Έψαχνα να προσλάβω έναν υγιή κωδωνοκρούστη ...


Άσε, δεν θέλω να ξέρω τι έψαχνες και έπεσες πάνω σε αυτό.


----------



## Themis (Jun 21, 2016)

AoratiMelani said:


> Άσε, δεν θέλω να ξέρω τι έψαχνες και έπεσες πάνω σε αυτό.


Εγώ κατάλαβα ότι γύρευε έναν Κουασιμόδο με μια σταλιά λιγότερη καμπούρα και μια σταλιά περισσότερη τσαχπινιά. Έτσι δεν είναι;


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Jun 28, 2016)

"Wife cake and evil water: The perils of auto-translation" (BBC)

Δεν νομίζω το άρθρο να περιέχει τίποτα το τρομερό και το πολύ καινούργιο, αλλά είπα να το σημειώσω.


----------



## nickel (Mar 31, 2017)

*I.V.Dressing Foam Wound Dressing Waterproof Porous Soft Plaster*

Αυτό το καταλαβαίνουμε, έτσι; Αν δεν είστε απόλυτα βέβαιοι για τη σημασία, πάρτε λίγη βοήθεια από την ελληνική σελίδα:

*I.V.Dressing αδιάβροχο πορώδες μαλακό ασβεστοκονίαμα σαλτσών πληγών αφρού*
http://greek.pressureinfusionbag.co...-dressing-waterproof-porous-soft-plaster.html

Εσείς βάζετε ασβεστοκονίαμα στη σάλτσα σας; Ή για να το πάμε πιο πριν: Βάζετε σάλτσα στις πληγές του αφρού; Όχι; Όχι;


----------



## nickel (Sep 23, 2017)

Μην ανησυχείτε, φίλοι μεταφραστές. Θα αργήσει πολύ η μηχανική μετάφραση να σας πάρει τις δουλειές...

Λέει ο ένας: “I am making a list of them all.”
Απορεί ο άλλος: “Them all!”

Μεταφράζει η γκούγκλα:

"Δημιούργησα έναν κατάλογο όλων αυτών".
"Το εμπορικό κέντρο!"


Τεκμήριο:


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## AoratiMelani (Dec 14, 2017)

Μου ήρθε η επιθυμία να μάθω τι σημαίνει φουνικουλί φουνικουλά, αν δηλαδή σημαίνει τίποτα, που μάλλον σημαίνει τραλαλί τραλαλά.

Πέταξα λοιπόν όλη την πρώτη στροφή στο γκουγκλε τρανσλάτε και να τι μου έβγαλε:


> Ω Νανίνι, εγώ sommelier
> Πηγαίνετε μακριά; Πηγαίνετε μακριά;
> Προσθέτω αυτόν τον πολύ πιο κεκλιμένο πυρήνα
> Ο Farme δεν μπορεί! Η Farme δεν μπορεί
> ...


Ακόμη κυλιέμαι κάτω.


----------



## SBE (Dec 15, 2017)

Εμ, αφού το Γκουγκλ δεν μεταφράζει διαλέκτους της ιταλικής, λογικό είναι να βγάζει τέτοια.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Dec 15, 2017)

Ε λοιπόν στην αναγνώριση γλώσσας έλεγε "κορσικανικά".
Δηλαδή το κατάλαβε ότι ήταν διάλεκτος. Αλλά μέχρις εκεί.


----------



## Irini (Dec 15, 2017)

Δεν νομίζω ότι, στο τραγούδι, σημαίνουν κάτι. Μου φαίνεται πάντως λογικό να τις εμπνεύστηκε από το γεγονός πως το τραγούδι γράφτηκε για να τιμήσει τον πρώτο σχοινοσιδηρόδρομο του Βεζούβιου (funicolare) στα ιταλιάνικα.

Άσχετο, αλλά στα αγγλικά και μάλλον και σ' άλλες γλώσσες, το funiculi είναι ο πληθυντικός του funiculus ( απ' τα λατινικά φυσικά) και σημαίνει


> Cord: anatomical nomenclature for a cordlike structure or part, especially one of the large bundle of nerve tracts that make up the white matter of the spinal cord. adj. adj funic´ular.


 (πηγή). Νομίζω _ δεμάτιο_ στα ελληνικά αλλά ειδική δεν είμαι.
Και φυσικά όλα προέρχονται (νομίζω) από το λατινικό funicula που σημαίνει λεπτό σκοινί.

Υ.Γ. Μόλις είδα στην αγγλικά Wikipedia ότι και το funiculus το ίδιο σημαίνει στα λατινικά και ότι έχει κι άλλες σημασίες στα αγγλικά αλλά το κουνιστό με πεθαίνει.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Dec 15, 2017)

Ευχαριστώ πολύ, Ειρήνη! Πολύ σωστά αυτά που λες και η σύνδεση με το funicular προφανής. Είναι αλήθεια ότι δεν κάθισα να το ψάξω, ούτε το πολυσκέφτηκα, απλώς χαζολογούσα.


----------



## Earion (Jan 7, 2018)

* Bloomberg: 10 βήματα για έξοδο της Ελλάδας από το μνημόνιο *(in.gr 7.1.2018) 

Στην αρχή δεν κατάλαβα τι είναι η _ταχύτητα συγκέντρωσης της ανάκαμψης_, και πιο κάτω _απέτυχα να επιτύχω_ να πιάσω το νόημα, αλλά ευτυχώς κατάλαβα ότι η _τρίτη επισκόπηση διάσωσης_ και η _τρίτη αναθεώρηση_ πρέπει να είναι περιγραφές του ίδιου πράγματος. Εκεί όμως που τα βρήκα σκούρα ήταν η πρόβλεψη ότι _τα σενάρια βάσει των οποίων οι ισολογισμοί των ελληνικών δανειστών θα δοκιμαστούν με *άγχος*_. Μα γιατί τους έπιασε άγχος;


----------



## nickel (Jan 7, 2018)

Για σύγκριση:

*Greece's 10-Step Road Map to a Bailout Program Exit in August*
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...-road-map-to-a-bailout-program-exit-in-august


----------



## Marinos (Jan 7, 2018)

Δεν πρόσεξες όμως και _τη μεταπολεμική ζωή της Ελλάδας_ στην κατακλείδα.


----------



## Earion (Jan 7, 2018)

Δεν έφτασα ώς εκεί. Και τώρα που το διαβάζω σκέφτομαι ότι ...γλώσσα λανθάνουσα τ' αληθή μεταφράζει!


----------



## nickel (Apr 29, 2018)

Το σημερινό εύρημα, από τη... Λάτβια. Άκου εκεί «Στίλβωση» το βερνίκι!


----------



## Earion (Apr 29, 2018)

Ε, χμ... δεν καταλαβαίνω τι σχέση έχει η Λάτβ Λετονία εδώ...


----------



## nickel (Apr 29, 2018)

Earion said:


> Ε, χμ... δεν καταλαβαίνω τι σχέση έχει η Λάτβ Λετονία εδώ...



Δες κάτω κάτω, δεξιά. Δεν μπόρεσα να αντισταθώ στον πειρασμό της... αυτόματης μεταγραφής.


----------



## sarant (Apr 29, 2018)

nickel said:


> Το σημερινό εύρημα, από τη... Λάτβια. Άκου εκεί «Στίλβωση» το βερνίκι!



Σημερινό πάντως δεν είναι. Το ειχα βάλει στα μεζεδάκια τα Χριστούγεννα.


----------



## nickel (Apr 30, 2018)

sarant said:


> Σημερινό πάντως δεν είναι. Το ειχα βάλει στα μεζεδάκια τα Χριστούγεννα.



Πρόβλημα διαστολής του φατσομπουκικού χρόνου. Φτάνουν σε μένα με τεράστια καθυστέρηση! :)

(Εντάξει, και πρόβλημα με το τι διάβασα έξι μήνες πριν... Συχνά και με το τι έγραψα έξι μήνες πριν.)


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Jun 5, 2018)

Πώς να φανεί ακριβό και καλλωπισμένο: απλοί κανόνες

Ανεξάρτητα από την κοινωνική τους θέση, το καθέναη γυναίκα θέλει, που με την πρώτη ματιά της έριξε, μια λαστιχένια και άξια ματιά χυθεί στο μάτι. Η εικόνα, πράγματι, αν δεν αποφασιστούν όλα, τότε πολύ: από την εγγραφή σε μια αντιπροσωπευτική θέση (με τις κατάλληλες γνώσεις, βέβαια) στη συσκευή της προσωπικής ζωής με έναν σταθερό υποψήφιο για αυτό το ρόλο. Επομένως, το ζήτημα του πώς να φανεί ακριβό και καλά καλλωπισμένο, δεν μπορεί να θεωρηθεί αδρανές. Υπάρχουν διάφοροι κανόνες, βάσει των οποίων θα επιτύχετε το επιθυμητό αποτέλεσμα.

(η συνέχεια εδώ)

Εγώ μια _δυσδοξία_ έψαχνα να δω αν υπάρχει... Βρήκα λίγα ευρήματα, όπως αυτό, που όμως με κάνουν να αναρωτιέμαι αν θα έπρεπε να είναι _δυσοξία_ (που δεν τη βρίσκω στα ελληνικά, αλλά υπάρχει στα αγγλικά ως _dysoxia_, κατά το _anoxia-ανοξία_).


----------



## cougr (Jun 6, 2018)

Duke_of_Waltham said:


> [...]
> (η συνέχεια εδώ)
> 
> Εγώ μια _δυσδοξία_ έψαχνα να δω αν υπάρχει... Βρήκα λίγα ευρήματα, όπως αυτό, που όμως με κάνουν να αναρωτιέμαι αν θα έπρεπε να είναι _δυσοξία_ (που δεν τη βρίσκω στα ελληνικά, αλλά υπάρχει στα αγγλικά ως _dysoxia_, κατά το _anoxia-ανοξία_).



Όντως για _δυσοξία_ πρόκειται. Σίγουρα υπάρχει η λέξη στα ελληνικά, την έχω συναντήσει σε ιατρικά κείμενα αρκετές φορές.


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 21, 2019)

Από αυτόματη μετάφραση άρθρου της Bild:

Ήταν εκπληκτικά ελαφρύ, ίσως μερικές εκατοντάδες γραμμάρια. Η καρδιά μου ήταν μέχρι το λαιμό μου.


----------



## Lexoplast (May 8, 2019)

Ιταλός οδηγούσε πιωμένος στην Αυστρία. Όταν συνελήφθη, αποφάσισε να επικοινωνήσει με τα Όργανα μέσω Google Translate. Η εξήγηση της παρεξήγησης εδώ στα Γερμανικά κι εδώ στα Ιταλικά.


----------



## Themis (Dec 19, 2019)

Αν είσαστε αυθόρμητα άτομα 35+ και δεν προτιμάτε τα κορίτσια με τμηματική παράδοση, συναρμολόγηση, do it yourself και δεν συμμαζεύεται, σπεύσατε!


----------



## SBE (Jan 26, 2020)

Από το Φέισμπουκ. 
Λέει το πρωτότυπο:
_« Mauthausen » d'Iakovos Kambanellis : prix du livre étranger 2020. Publié en France pour la première fois._
Και λέει η μετάφραση:
_"Μαουτχάουζεν" από τον *Νεόφυτος* Καμπανέλλης: Βραβείο εξωτερικού βιβλίου 2020. που δημοσιεύθηκε για πρώτη φορά στη Γαλλία._
Ο Ιάκωβος πώς έγινε Νεόφυτος;
To Google translate μεταφράζει την φράση ως εξής:
_"Μαουτχάουζεν" του Ιάκωβου Καμπανέλλη: τιμή βιβλίου στο εξωτερικό 2020. Δημοσιεύθηκε στη Γαλλία για πρώτη φορά._

(αν ανακατέψεις και τις δύο μηχανικές μεταφράσεις, πλησιάζεις το σωστό, εκτός απο το étranger πού δεν το πετυχαίνει καμία)


----------



## daeman (Feb 27, 2020)

...
Την εποχή εκείνη, το 1850, ο Ignaz Semmelweis ανέβηκε στην κορνίζα της αίθουσας διαλέξεων της Ιατρικής Εταιρείας της Βιέννης. Ήταν ένα μεγάλο και όμορφα διακοσμημένο δωμάτιο, όπου ανακοινώθηκαν για πρώτη φορά μερικές από τις μεγαλύτερες ανακαλύψεις του φαρμάκου.

On this date in 1850, a prickly Hungarian obstetrician named Ignaz Semmelweis stepped up to the podium of the Vienna Medical Society’s lecture hall. It was a grand and ornately decorated room where some of medicine’s greatest discoveries were first announced. 

...
Ήταν τότε που ο Δρ. Semmelweis άρχισε να παρακινεί τους συναδέλφους του γιατρούς στο φημισμένο Γενικό Νοσοκομείο της Βιέννης (Allgemeines Krankenhaus) να πλένουν τα χέρια τους πριν να εξετάσουν τις γυναίκες για να παραδώσουν τα μωρά.

It was then that Dr. Semmelweis began exhorting his fellow physicians at the famed Vienna General Hospital (Allgemeines Krankenhaus) to wash up before examining women about to deliver babies.

...
Στα μέσα του 19ου αιώνα, περίπου πέντε γυναίκες στις 1.000 πέθαναν στις παραδόσεις που έκαναν οι μαίες ή στο σπίτι. Ωστόσο, όταν οι γιατροί που εργάζονταν στα καλύτερα νοσοκομεία μητρότητας στην Ευρώπη και την Αμερική πραγματοποιούσαν παραδόσεις, το ποσοστό θνησιμότητας των μητέρων ήταν συχνά 10 έως 20 φορές μεγαλύτερο.

In the mid-19th century, about five women in 1,000 died in deliveries performed by midwives or at home. Yet when doctors working in the best maternity hospitals in Europe and America performed deliveries, the maternal death rate was often 10 to 20 times greater.

κ.ο.κ. literally ad nauseam.


Το πρωτότυπο στο pbs.org: In 1850, Ignaz Semmelweis saved lives with three words: wash your hands

To μηχανικό μετάφρασμα μετάσφαγμα στο in.gr: Semmelweis: Ο γιατρός που μας έμαθε πώς πρέπει να πλένουμε τα χέρια μας με τον σωστό τρόπο


Delivering babies without washing your hands:


----------



## SBE (Mar 2, 2020)

Άρα από τότε χρειαζόταν πτυχίο για να γίνεις ντελιβεράς. 
Tην επομενη που θα παραγγείλω απ' έξω θα ζητήσω οπωσδήποτε μαία, όχι γιατρό, να έχουμε το κεφάλι μας ήσυχο.


----------



## antongoun (Jul 7, 2020)

https://www.google.com/search?sxsrf...&ved=0ahUKEwju4OG6yLvqAhUK26QKHZS_CEoQ4dUDCAw


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Aug 25, 2020)

Είπα να ψάξω για την ημερομηνία της επόμενης πανσελήνου, και για κάποιον λόγο το έκανα στα ελληνικά χτες. Το αποτέλεσμα εδώ:



Αφού δεν μας το έβγαλε «αποτριχώνοντας ημικυκλική οδό φεγγάρι», πάλι καλά να λέμε.

(Για την ιστορία, το «waxing crescent (moon)» συνήθως αποδίδεται ως «αύξουσα ημισέληνος».)


----------



## AoratiMelani (Aug 30, 2020)

Duke_of_Waltham said:


> Αφού δεν μας το έβγαλε «αποτριχώνοντας ημικυκλική οδό φεγγάρι», πάλι καλά να λέμε.


Νομίζεις...


----------



## Katsik35 (Aug 30, 2020)

Παρωνυχίς βέβαια, αλλά προσέξατε και τα ερωτηματικά (semicolons) αντί άνω τελειών;


----------



## Marinos (Sep 5, 2020)

Αριστούργημα το σημερινό:
 Προσοχή.
Αγαπητέ κύριε / κυρία, η διεύθυνση email σας είναι ο νικητής του 160ου μας 
γενέθλια αντλεί τα δεδομένα που κερδίζετε = ΑΡΙΘΜΟΣ ΕΙΣΙΤΗΡΙΟΥ..357-01467446-225, ΑΡΙΘΜΟΣ ΣΕΙΡΑΣ ΑΡΙΘΜΟΥ.. ΠΑΡΤΙΔΑ, ESP / 07-3663 

Γιορτάζουμε τα 160α γενέθλιά μας το Νέο Έτος 2020. Κυλήσαμε περισσότερο άνω των 16 USD, 000, 000, 00 (δεκαέξι εκατομμύρια πολιτείες των Ηνωμένων Πολιτειών δολάρια) για την 160η επέτειο των κληρώσεων. Επιλέχθηκαν όλοι οι συμμετέχοντες μέσω υπολογιστή Το σύστημα ψηφοφορίας προέρχεται από μια διεύθυνση ηλεκτρονικού ταχυδρομείου εταιρείας 25.000,00 και 30.000,00 ατομική διεύθυνση email από περισσότερα από 40 δίκτυα από Αυστραλία, Νέα Ζηλανδία, Βόρεια Αμερική, Νότια Αμερική, Ευρώπη, Η Ασία και η Αφρική στη Διεθνή Προώθηση θα πραγματοποιηθούν στις Δημοκρατία Λομέ-Τόγκο.

Σας δηλώνουμε επίσημα ότι η διεύθυνση ηλεκτρονικού ταχυδρομείου σας μόλις κέρδισε το ποσό των $ 800, 000, 00 (οκτακόσιες χιλιάδες Ηνωμένες Πολιτείες δολάρια) για εσάς

Πρέπει να στείλετε τα προσωπικά σας στοιχεία για να μας επιτρέψετε να στείλουμε ένα χρηματικό έπαθλο μέσω Western Union Money Transfer.

Απαραίτητες πληροφορίες.
Το ονοματεπώνυμο σου…………………………
Η διεύθυνση του σπιτιού σας ………………….
Τον αριθμό του τηλεφώνου σας…………………
Το επάγγελμα σας……………………….
Το διαβατήριό σας ………………………… ..
Τα στοιχεία της τράπεζάς σας …………………… ..
Το όνομα της τράπεζάς σας ………………………
Το φύλο σας …………………………….
Η ηλικία σου………………………………….
Η χώρα σου…………………………..

Επομένως, πρέπει να στείλετε τις απαιτούμενες πληροφορίες στο MR.EDWARD COOKER το συντομότερο δυνατό για να αποφευχθούν περιττές καθυστερήσεις.
Στείλτε όλες τις πληροφορίες στον διευθυντή της αλληλογραφίας χρημάτων σας ([email protected] )

Ευχαριστώ

ΚΥΡΙΟΣ. EDWARD COOKER.

Συντονιστής.

ΔΥΤΙΚΗ ΕΝΩΣΗ (BIA TOGO) Μεταφορά χρημάτων
Διεύθυνση: Assiganto, Av. Sylvanius Olympio, BP 346 Λομέ - Τόγκο


----------



## Lexoplast (Sep 7, 2020)

Marinos said:


> ΔΥΤΙΚΗ ΕΝΩΣΗ (BIA TOGO)



Καταδικάζουμε τη βία, απ' όπου κι αν προέρχεται.


----------



## SBE (Nov 27, 2020)

Αυτό το ψάρεψα από αυτόματη μετάφραση άρθρου στο Φέισμπουκ και υποθέτω το μεταφραστήρι κάνει μετάφραση μέσω αγγλικών:
_Τα νιτρικά άλατα και τα νιτρώδη άλατα πρέπει να απαγορεύονται στις *ψυχρές τομές*._
Το αρχικό:
Il faut interdire les nitrates et nitrites dans les charcuteries.


----------



## daeman (Dec 11, 2020)

Οι μπέμπηδες μεγάλωσαν, αντρέψανε κι ενώθηκαν:





Και οι Grasshoppers ακριδέψανε.


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Dec 17, 2020)

Δεν τη βρίσκω τώρα, αλλά κάποια στιγμή πέτυχα στο ΦΒ μια υπέροχη φωτογραφία του Όρους Μάγειρας... Κόβει την ανάσα με την ίδια ευκολία που κόβει την προβατίνα σε μερίδες.


----------



## SBE (Dec 18, 2020)

Βρισκεται κοντά στις Νήσους Μάγειρες (ή μήπως Μαγείρισσες; ) ;


----------



## AoratiMelani (Dec 19, 2020)

-What's that?
-An Accipiter Gentilis.

- Τι είναι αυτό;
- Ένας Ατυχιπάτης Τζεντίλης.

Μάλλον ατύχησε, ο ατυχηπάτης...


----------



## Earion (Dec 19, 2020)

Accipiter gentilis


----------



## nickel (Dec 19, 2020)

Διπλοσάινο, δυο φορές σαν το σαΐνι!


----------



## AoratiMelani (Dec 20, 2020)

Γι' αυτό την έπαθε διπλά. Και ατύχησε και την πάτησε.


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Feb 5, 2021)

Το συσκευασμένο γυαλί είναι πανέμορφο... Διακρίνεται ξεκάθαρα το χρυσό συγκρότημα του Ερρίκου του δεκάτου δεκάτου δεκάτου.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Feb 5, 2021)

Πάλι καλά που δεν ήταν λεκιασμένο το γυαλί.


----------



## SBE (Feb 5, 2021)

Fen= πυρήνας;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 8, 2021)

Φανταστείτε μια περιπλανώμενη κουκουβάγια σε μια παλιά δυτική ταινία.
Picture an itinerant quack in an old western movie


----------



## dharvatis (Feb 8, 2021)

Κουκουβάγια; Ούτε καν πάπια;


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Feb 9, 2021)

«Η κατάκτηση των επτά συνόδων "ήταν ένα όνειρο που έγινε πραγματικότητα και αυτό επιβεβαιώνει την πεποίθησή μου ότι τίποτα δεν είναι αδύνατο"». Τάδε δήλωσε πρωθυπουργός, πατριάρχης ή ορειβάτισσα;


----------



## SBE (Feb 10, 2021)

Kαλά, εντάξει, το δυτική καταλαβαίνω από που βγαίνει. Η κουκουβάγια; Αν είναι να γίνει παρανόηση, οι πάπιες δεν κάνουν κουακ;


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Feb 10, 2021)

Εκτός κι αν έγραψε «κουακουβάγια» και το κοκκίνησε ο ορθογράφος;


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Feb 12, 2021)

Φρέσκο, από τον εκτυπωτή φίλου:


----------



## daeman (Feb 13, 2021)

Βρε Λέξμαρκ, ακαμάτη, που 'σαι στο ρελαντί
κάνε επιτέλους κάτι, σου λέω γκαραντί
πως θα σε κοπανήσω, να πάρεις μπρος ξανά
για να μου τα τυπώσεις, γιατί είναι βιαστικά


----------



## daeman (Apr 27, 2021)

from a humble dustpan to a mighty fucker: 

In Colombia, Chile, Cuba, Ecuador, Spain, Panamá, Perú, Puerto Rico and the Dominican Republic, the connotation of *coger *is innocent, and refers to the act of picking something up, catching a form of transportation, or carrying an object.

In Argentina, Costa Rica, El Salvador, Guatemala, Honduras, México, Nicaragua, Paraguay, Uruguay, and Venezuela however, it means... to sleep with someone.

https://www.visualspanish.co/blog/meanings-of-coger


----------



## cougr (Apr 28, 2021)

drsiebenmal said:


> Φανταστείτε μια περιπλανώμενη κουκουβάγια σε μια παλιά δυτική ταινία.
> Picture an itinerant quack in an old western movie



Αναρωτιέμαι αν ο μεταφραστής ήταν Κρητικός. 

Και για να μην παρεξηγηθώ, εξηγούμαι:

Βλέπει ο μεταφραστής το quack το οποίο εκ συνειρμού του φέρνει στο νου το duck. Σε μία στιγμής στάσης μυαλού (δηλ. αφηρημάδας) και πάλι εκ συνειρμού το duck γίνεται ντάκος κι από κει καταλήγει εύλογα .....στην..... κουκουβάγια.

Dakos or ntakos (Greek: ντάκος), also known as koukouvagia or koukouvayia (κουκουβάγια, "owl") or—in eastern Crete—kouloukopsomo (from koulouki + psomi, pup + bread, allegedly the bread given to puppies), is a Cretan meze consisting of a slice of soaked dried bread or barley rusk (paximadi) topped with chopped tomatoes and crumbled feta or mizithra cheese, and flavored with herbs ...Wikipedia


----------



## cougr (Apr 28, 2021)

@daeman 

Re: coger (#307)

Από εδώ και στο εξής θα είμαι ιδιαίτερα προσεκτικός με την πληκτρολόγηση του χρηστώνυμου μου.


----------



## dharvatis (Apr 28, 2021)

*site-directed nuclease*: εντάξει, δύσκολο, το καταλαβαίνω, αλλά όχι και...


Spoiler: ...


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Apr 30, 2021)

Κάπου διάβαζα για έναν δρόμο που δεν είχε ράγες φρουράς... Ναι, τα στηθαία ασφαλείας εννοούσε.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Apr 30, 2021)

daeman said:


> In Colombia, Chile, Cuba, Ecuador, Spain, Panamá, Perú, Puerto Rico and the Dominican Republic, the connotation of *coger *is innocent, and refers to the act of picking something up, catching a form of transportation, or carrying an object.
> 
> In Argentina, Costa Rica, El Salvador, Guatemala, Honduras, México, Nicaragua, Paraguay, Uruguay, and Venezuela however, it means... to sleep with someone.
> 
> https://www.visualspanish.co/blog/meanings-of-coger


Η λέξη guagua στην Κούβα, τα Κανάρια νησιά, το Πουέρτο Ρίκο, τη Δομινικανή Δημοκρατία κ.ά. σημαίνει λεωφορείο (λένε ότι ετυμολογείται από το αγγλικό wagon) ενώ στη Χιλή, την Κολομβία, τη Βενεζουέλα, το Εκουαδόρ κ.ά. σημαίνει μωρό (από κάποια λέξη των ιθαγενών, ενδεχομένως ηχομιμητική). Έτσι αναλόγως το πού βρίσκεστε, η φράση "coger la guagua" μπορεί να σημαίνει "παίρνω το λεωφορείο" ή να σημαίνει "****ω το μωρό".


----------



## daeman (May 23, 2021)

το μυστικό συστατικό:




όπως στο γαλατικό μαγικό φίλτρο:


----------



## SBE (May 24, 2021)

Έτσι είναι οι συνταγές τύπου _Ρέις _


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jun 12, 2021)

Εσείς είστε λιθοστρωμένοι ή τη βγάζετε με τίποτα μουσαμάδες;


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Jun 14, 2021)




----------



## nickel (Jun 14, 2021)

Εγώ πάλι που είμαι κακός πιστεύω ότι, αν κάνεις μια γύρα και ρωτήσεις κόσμο, περισσότεροι θα σου πουν ότι έχουν διαβάσει τις Ιστορίες του Μιλέτο από εκείνους που θα έχουν ακούσει τον Θαλή τον Μιλήσιο...


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Jun 14, 2021)

Εξαρτάται από το άτομο πάντως: σίγουρα τον θυμάται ακόμα ο συμμαθητής μου που στο γυμνάσιο τον μεταμόρφωσε στον δάσκαλο πολεμικών τεχνών Tha Lee...


----------



## Earion (Jun 14, 2021)

Για να σας μπερδέψω περισσότερο, σας θυμίζω ότι στην Αρχαιότητα υπήρχαν και οι Μιλησιακές ιστορίες (*Milesian tales*)


----------



## SBE (Jun 14, 2021)

Earion said:


> Για να σας μπερδέψω περισσότερο, σας θυμίζω ότι στην Αρχαιότητα υπήρχαν και οι Μιλησιακές ιστορίες (*Milesian tales*)


Εννοείς οι μηλεσιανές, από τη Μήλο;

(ασχετο, αλλά θυμήθηκα το μαλικό οξύ που ανέφερε συνεχώς ενα κείμενο και ενας φίλος χημικός είχε βγάλει σπυράκια)


----------



## daeman (Oct 11, 2021)

Στα καπάκια, που λέμε, αμέσως δηλαδή. 

*droopy eyes*


----------



## AoratiMelani (Oct 20, 2021)

Μηχανική μετάφραση σε πλατφόρμα υποτιτλισμού (εδιτ: πρόσθεσα άλλο ένα):



_ Assault;_*Μπιπ;*PHYSIOTHERAPY ROOM*ΑΙΘΟΥΣΑ ΑΝΑΚΥΚΛΩΣΗΣ*


----------



## AoratiMelani (Nov 16, 2021)

_Your call could not be made.
After the tone, you will be forwarded…__Η κλήση σου δεν γινόταν.
Μετά τον τόνο, θα τα θαλασσώσεις._

Και πριν τον τόνο, μη σου πω...


----------



## AoratiMelani (Nov 29, 2021)

Είπα δεν θα ξαναβάλω, αλλά δεν άντεξα...


INCHEON TO DUBLINΠΕΡΗΦΑΝΙΑ ΓΙΑ ΜΕΤΑΓΛΩΤΤΙΣΗ


----------



## AoratiMelani (Dec 2, 2021)

Παιδιά συγγνώμη, αλλά έχω λιώσει...
Ειλικρινά, δεν τα βγάζω απ' το μυαλό μου.
Έσβησα τα ονόματα, για να μην παραβιάσω την NDA που έχω υπογράψει.
Ειλικρινά όμως, δεν δικαιολογούσαν τα αριστουργήματα που βλέπετε.


CHILD'S NAME: [...]ΤΟ ΟΝΟΜΑ ΕΝΟΣ ΠΑΙΔΙΟΥ: ΤΣΟΥΛΙ"DOCTOR ON DUTY [...]"ΓΙΑΤΡΕ ΕΝ ΩΡΑ ΚΑΘΗΚΟΝΤΟΣ, ΚΑΛΗ ΤΥΧΗ


----------



## daeman (Dec 7, 2021)

Το γερμανικό πρωτότυπο:





Το μηχανικό μετάφρασμα από το FB:






Το γκουγκλομετάφρασμα:






Το σχετικό νήμα: *Cabinet man, υπουργός ή ντουλαπάς;*


Out of the closet and into the government.


----------



## daeman (Dec 13, 2021)

Not fit to scale:


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jan 23, 2022)

Το Υπερλίθιο και το υπερηλίθιο πρόγραμμα αυτόματης μετάφρασης.  


The Ultimatum does make you realize how serious this is.Το Υπερλίθιο σού κάνει να συνειδητοποιείς πόσο σοβαρό είναι.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jan 23, 2022)

Ποιος Ιονέσκο και Μπέκετ μου λέτε εσείς...


-I'll help you.
-I can grill.-Θα σου τηλεφωνήσω.
-Το βλέπω.


----------



## SBE (Feb 3, 2022)

Γαλλία: αγγλόφωνοι φοροφυγάδες τρέμετε, σας περιμένει η ηλεκτρική καρέκλα. 
Γαλλόφωνοι φοροφυγάδες, μην ανησυχείτε, ακόμα δεν έχει θανατική ποινή.


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Feb 5, 2022)

daeman said:


> Not fit to scale:


Σήμερα, μια ειδική μονάδα, ατμόπλοιο, έχει εισαχθεί στο σχεδιασμό του σιδήρου. Περιλαμβάνει δεξαμενή στην οποία περιέχεται νερό και συσκευή για τη ρύθμιση της τροφοδοσίας του στο στοιχείο θέρμανσης. Με την επαφή με ένα θερμαντήρα (η θερμοκρασία του είναι περίπου 150 ° C), το νερό μετατρέπεται αμέσως σε ατμό. Αλλά τα άλατα που περιέχονται στο νερό δεν μπορούν να μετατραπούν σε ατμό - εγκαθίστανται με τη μορφή κρούστας στην επιφάνεια του σιδήρου. Έτσι, σχηματίζεται κλίμακα.






Γιατί το απεσταγμένο νερό δεν πρέπει να χύνεται σε σίδερο - πώς θα βλάψει τη γεννήτρια ατμού


Πολλοί κατασκευαστές δηλώνουν ότι το απεσταγμένο νερό δεν πρέπει να χύνεται σε σίδερο. Θα καταλάβουμε τι δικαιολογείται αυτή η απαγόρευση και πώς να προστατεύουμε τον σίδηρο από την κλίμακα.




purity.designuspro.com


----------



## AoratiMelani (Mar 21, 2022)

Duke_of_Waltham said:


> Έτσι, σχηματίζεται κλίμακα.


Δεν μας λέει αν είναι ελάσσων ή μείζων η κλίμακα...


----------



## AoratiMelani (Mar 21, 2022)

Σας έχω ένα φρέσκο, μόλις βγήκε απ' τον φούρνο!

In a supermarket, the twist ties
on commercial loaves of breadΣε ένα σούπερ μάρκετ,
οι στριπτιζέδες στα ψωμιά


----------



## SBE (Mar 21, 2022)

AoratiMelani said:


> Σας έχω ένα φρέσκο, μόλις βγήκε απ' τον φούρνο!
> 
> In a supermarket, the twist ties
> on commercial loaves of breadΣε ένα σούπερ μάρκετ,
> οι στριπτιζέδες στα ψωμιά


Όχι μισές δουλειές Μελ, θέλουμε το όνομα του σουπερμάρκετ.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Apr 13, 2022)

Ψωμιών συνέχεια: δώσε πόνο!

MONDE DU PAIN BAKERYΦΟΥΡΝΟΣ ΤΟΥ ΠΟΝΟΥ
(το μηχανάκι μετέφραζε από αγγλικά και τα γαλλικά το βραχυκύκλωσαν).


----------



## daeman (Apr 13, 2022)

AoratiMelani said:


> Ψωμιών συνέχεια: δώσε πόνο!
> 
> MONDE DU PAIN BAKERYΦΟΥΡΝΟΣ ΤΟΥ ΠΟΝΟΥ
> (το μηχανάκι μετέφραζε από αγγλικά και τα γαλλικά το βραχυκύκλωσαν).


----------



## nickel (Apr 13, 2022)

[Περιέχει γκρίζα διαφήμιση.] Επειδή έχω κόψει τα πολλά ψωμιά, αυτός είναι ο πόνος που νιώθω κάθε φορά που μπαίνω στον γειτονικό μου Βενέτη. Τώρα θα ξέρω πώς θα τον προφέρω. (Εκτονώνομαι πάντως σε βουτήματα και τάρτες...)


----------



## SBE (Apr 17, 2022)

Καλά βρε Νίκελ, δεν τρως ψωμί και τρως παντεσπάνι και παραπονιέσαι;


----------



## nickel (May 12, 2022)

Το παρακάτω το είδα στον τοίχο μιας γλωσσικής ομάδας στο Facebook. 
Έχουμε μια μάλλον αποτυχημένη ρομαντική κωμωδία του 1996, με τίτλο _The Pallbearer_ στα αγγλικά και (σύμφωνα με το imdb) _Ραντεβού μετά την κηδεία_ στα ελληνικά. 
Δεν τόλμησαν να δώσουν την κλασική ελληνική λέξη για τον pallbearer, ο νεκροπομπός. Ή ο συνοδός φερέτρου.

Σε κάποια περίεργη διαδικτυακή εγκυκλοπαίδεια που έχει στηθεί με μηχανικές μεταφράσεις η ταινία αυτή εμφανίζεται να έχει τον ελληνικό τίτλο Ο _ π α λ ι δ ο φ ό ρ ο ς. [Μπορείτε να δείτε τη σελίδα εδώ.)
Είναι σχεδόν προφανές ότι πρόκειται για φτιαχτή λέξη. Ποιο διαδικτυακό λεξικό μπορεί να διαδίδει αυτή τη λέξη, αναρωτιέμαι, καθώς στο βιντεάκι που υπάρχει εδώ (στο 3:25) ακούς τον Έλληνα αφηγητή να μιλάει με κάθε άνεση για π α λ ι δ ο φ ό ρ ο υ ς.

Λέτε να φταίει το Google Translate; Μπα... Εκεί τα παρακάτω αιτήματα έδωσαν τα παρακάτω ξεκαρδιστικά αποτελέσματα:





Θέλει να μας... παλαβώσει. Πάντως, το μυστήριο δεν λύθηκε.


----------



## nickel (May 12, 2022)

Νομίζω ότι έλυσα το μυστήριο. Το Google Translate παίζει διάφορες περίεργες λεξιπλασίες όταν δεν γνωρίζει μια λέξη και δεν διστάζει να αραδιάσει τα τερατουργήματα του, το ένα μετά το άλλο, ακόμα και μέσα στο ίδιο κείμενο. 

Έτσι βρίσκουμε τη μακάβρια αγγλική σελίδα https://en.myubi.tv/8918-how-heavy-is-a-coffin να μεταφράζεται μηχανικά στη γελοία ελληνική σελίδα https://el.myubi.tv/8918-how-heavy-is-a-coffin , όπου οι pallbearers γίνονται στη σειρά:

παλαίμαχοι
παλμοφόρων
παλλακίδα
παλλακιστής
παλιδοφόροι
παλμοφόροι


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (May 14, 2022)

Μηχανικές μεταφράσεις για μηχανικά πληκτρολόγια;

Φαίνεται πως κόλλησαν ιδιαίτερα στους ιδιωματισμούς (αλλά όχι μόνο εκεί):

Η κρέμα της καλλιέργειας των μηχανικών πληκτρολογίων αυτή τη στιγμή είναι το Corsair K100 RGB.
Το HyperX Alloy Origins 60 φέρνει όλη την πιτσαρία ενός πλήρους πληκτρολογίου χωρίς το μεγαλύτερο μέρος.
Αν ψάχνετε για ένα πληκτρολόγιο με όλα τα κουδούνια και τα σφυρίγματα, μην ψάχνετε άλλο γιατί η Corsair έκανε όλες τις στάσεις για το μηχανικό πληκτρολόγιο παιχνιδιών K100 RGB.
Δείτε το πλήρες μας Μηχανική αναθεώρηση πληκτρολογίου παιχνιδιού Corsair K100 RGB
Με $ 139, δεν είναι φθηνό, αλλά σίγουρα συσκευάζει την ίδια γροθιά με μερικά από αυτά τα πληκτρολόγια 200 $+.
Συμπεριλαμβάνεται άβολο ξεκούραση στον καρπό
το Corsair K65 RGB Mini ταιριάζει εύκολα σε οποιαδήποτε τσάντα και εξίσου εύκολα σε οποιοδήποτε τραπεζικό χώρο
Κάποιος θέλω να μου εξηγήσει την _πιτσαρία_...


----------



## Katsik35 (May 14, 2022)

Duke_of_Waltham said:


> Μηχανικές μεταφράσεις για μηχανικά πληκτρολόγια;
> 
> Φαίνεται πως κόλλησαν ιδιαίτερα στους ιδιωματισμούς (αλλά όχι μόνο εκεί):
> 
> ...


Pizzazz ?


https://www.just-eat.co.uk/restaurants-pizzazz-so16/menu


----------



## cougr (May 14, 2022)

Duke_of_Waltham said:


> ....Το HyperX Alloy Origins 60 φέρνει όλη την πιτσαρία ενός πλήρους πληκτρολογίου χωρίς το μεγαλύτερο μέρος... Κάποιος θέλω να μου εξηγήσει την _πιτσαρία_...



The HyperX Alloy Origins 60 brings all the pizzazz of a full keyboard without the bulk.


----------



## AoratiMelani (May 16, 2022)




----------



## nickel (Jun 24, 2022)

Αντιλαμβάνεσαι ότι η wikipredia είναι κάποιο σάιτ που μαγαρίζει το διαδίκτυο με μηχανικές μεταφράσεις της Wikipedia όταν πέφτεις πάνω σε κείμενο για την παπική *βούλα (bull)* που αφόριζε την Ελισάβετ Α΄ και διαβάζεις:

Το _Regnans in Excelsis_ ("Reigning on High") είναι ένας παπικός ταύρος που εξέδωσε ο Πάπας Πίος Ε' στις 25 Φεβρουαρίου 1570.​





Regnans στο Excelsis







wikipredia.net




​​Το κέρατό τους το δίφορο!


----------



## SBE (Jun 26, 2022)

Μ'αρέσει που που έχει μέσα σε παρένθεση μετάφραση για τον Έλληνα αναγνώστη του Regnans in Excelsis.


----------



## dharvatis (Jul 13, 2022)

Τι "αύξουσα", τι "αποτρίχωση", waxing είναι και τα δύο:


----------



## anepipsogos (Jul 13, 2022)

_Τον καιρό σου τεμαχίζεις ωριαία
λεπτομέριες σου έχω στη χωσιά
κατακρήμνιση θα πάθεις ρε μοιραία
κι αποτρίχωση σελήνης στη δροσιά_


----------



## SBE (Jul 14, 2022)

Επειδή χρειάστηκε να ψάξω στο γκουγκλ να δω ποιά φάση της Σελήνης είναι το depilation να πούμε ότι εννοεί waxing για να επωφεληθουν κι άλλοι αργόστροφοι. 
Πάντως ανακάλυψα ότι υπάρχει ημερολόγιο που προτείνει τις κατάλληλες μέρες για αποτρίχωση ανάλογα με τις φάσεις της σελήνης. Πολύ χρήσιμο για λυκάνθρωπους.


----------



## dharvatis (Jul 14, 2022)

1/3 (την πανσέληνο την είχε πετύχει):


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Aug 13, 2022)

Μπόλικα μαργαριτάρια σ' αυτό το άρθρο, που φαίνεται να μεταφράστηκε (τρόπον τινά) από εδώ:



Πιο κάτω αναφέρει τη «βασιλική μέντα» (_basil mint_), που μας φέρνει στην επόμενη εικόνα:





Υποθέτω πως η μέντα ταιριάζει κάπως με τη μαστίχα, ε;

Το συγκεκριμένο άρθρο, όπως δείχνει και η ετικέτα στη φωτογραφία, ξεκίνησε τη ζωή του εδώ. Πριν κοιτάξετε όμως, μαντέψτε τι ήταν στο πρωτότυπο οι «εγκληματίες»… (Θα γράψω μόνο ότι οι λύκοι που φυλούσαν τα πρόβατα δεν ήταν _Κλέφτες_.)


----------



## Earion (Aug 14, 2022)

Εγώ προσπαθώ να καταλάβω τι είναι το Dance of the Dead.


----------



## cougr (Aug 15, 2022)

Πρόκειται για τον «χορό του πεθαμένου».


----------



## Earion (Aug 16, 2022)

cougr said:


> Πρόκειται για τον «χορό του πεθαμένου».


Δηλαδή;
Δεν γνωρίζω τέτοιο χορό.


----------



## cougr (Aug 17, 2022)

Ο «χορός του πεθαμένου», το θαυμαστό χορευτικό έθιμο του Άη Συμιού (sic).









Ο «χορός του πεθαμένου», το θαυμαστό χορευτικό έθιμο του Άη Συμιού


Πρόκειται για ένα μιμόδραμα με τον θάνατο και την ανάσταση ενός αρματωμένου, όπου ακολουθεί χαρούμενος χορός απ' όλους...




iaitoloakarnania.gr


----------



## Earion (Aug 17, 2022)

Ευχαριστώ cougr. Ωραίο αυτό το *ευετηριακό *έθιμο.


----------



## daeman (Nov 16, 2022)




----------

